# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Take a photo of something.....

## PlatypusGardens

....and we'll guess what it is.  :Smilie:   
Could be anything...part of something, lots of little things, the inside or outside of something, close-ups....whatever.   
I'll start with this.
Probably quite easy  :Wink 1:

----------


## phild01

Too easy, do another one :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Too easy, do another one

  well what is it then smartypants

----------


## OBBob

duct.   
are you employed to create site traffic?

----------


## Bros

Have a colonoscopy recently PG?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> are you employed to create site traffic?

  
Just thought we could play a little game in between discussing low decks and tools but if y'all gonna be like that I'll take my antics elsewhere.  
Hrumpf   
*slams screen door*

----------


## OBBob

:brava:  ... I gave you an answer ... sigh.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*pokes head back in* 
Well until someone else posts a pic I'm still disgruntled 
*slams door*

----------


## Spottiswoode

Another game that works well on forums is "link the photo". eg first picture contains a bowl of fruit. next pic is fruit based computer, next pic is a calculator etc.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Another game that works well on forums is "link the photo". eg first picture contains a bowl of fruit. next pic is fruit based computer, next pic is a calculator etc.

  
Blah

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  First thought......glass of coke with ice  
(and that's coke as in Coca Cola and ice as in frozen water....)    
but I don't think that's it

----------


## OBBob

Nope ...

----------


## phild01

Can you change the angle with better image control please!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Second thought is either something in resin or maybe a splashback or benchtop........

----------


## phild01

Widgety grubs eating cherries.

----------


## OBBob

> Widgety grubs eating cherries.

  LOL ... no.  
and not resin ... it's organic.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh  
berries.... 
frozen berries   
or caviar...   :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

fish eggs

----------


## OBBob

nope ... don't you just hate these games!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> nope ... don't you just hate these games!

  
No what I do hate is low-resolution pixellated photos!   :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> No what I do hate is low-resolution pixellated photos!

  
oh I know ... but I had to work with what was on my phone. Don't even know why this is on my phone tbh.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh....seeeds....in some fruit......pomegrenade...? 
no?  
pawpaw? 
Pash'n'fruit 
.....doesn't look like any of those but must be something like that

----------


## phild01

tadpoles and white gravel

----------


## OBBob

LOL ... Phil definitely gets the prize for most imaginative answer ... but PG is correct.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aha. 
ok  
next          _....I really should clean that...._       :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

Come on PG, something a bit more challenging, over to you OB.

----------


## Moondog55

That's the inside of our missing toaster I recognise the spiders webs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Come on PG, something a bit more challenging, over to you OB.

  
Oh you were so THAT kid at school weren't ya?   :Rolleyes:     

> That's the inside of our missing toaster I recognise the spiders webs

  I deny everything

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tough crowd.....     :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Come on PG, something a bit more challenging, over to you OB.

  Not me... no Tapatalk still... don't know how to upload from my phone without it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No more guessing then.....?   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Metal vent

----------


## MorganGT

BBQ spatula?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Metal vent

   

> BBQ spatula?

  
...keep guessing...

----------


## Snipper

Dirty fork with an extra prong / tine? 
Gills on an old un painted Monaro in your shed?  Waiting for primer obviously  :Wink:

----------


## goldie1

Close up of a metal comb belonging to some one who doesn't own shampoo

----------


## OBBob

gully trap?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Nonono:

----------


## OBBob

Bbq?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bbq?

   :Toot:

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

First thought was fish.....but there's letters there on the right... 
Looks like plastic....that's been burnt or melted   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

I guess fish is pretty close ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What the hell is that?

----------


## OBBob

> What the hell is that?

  
It's a varnished sushi key ring from Japan (obviously). It smells like a rubber lilo if that helps?  gift from a colleague.  :Smilie:  
edit - should I have just put the whole picture up first??  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha good one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok gotta go but will put another pic up first 
one sec.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Spottiswoode

Looks like the top of aviator snoopy.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looks like the top of aviator snoopy.

   :Shock:      
Ok, gonna have to make this a bit harder....  
Well, your go, Spotty.

----------


## Spottiswoode



----------


## phild01

some kind of numbering system using beads.

----------


## OBBob

telephone / network cables ... perhaps a patch panel of some sort?

----------


## Spottiswoode

> telephone / network cables ... perhaps a patch panel of some sort?

   phone curly cord.  
It's hard to take a decent close up photo with a phone.

----------


## OBBob

> phone curly cord.  
> It's hard to take a decent close up photo with a phone.

  
Ha ha ... I googled 20251, which is printed on it.  :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

ooohhh. Cheater!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha ha ... I googled 20251, which is printed on it.

   

> ooohhh. Cheater!

  
Boo, hiss

----------


## OBBob

Are there rules??

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are there rules??

  well I was gonna say that you're suspended for one round.....but nevermind....  
WTF is that.....

----------


## OBBob

> WTF is that.....

  
 Well the only rule I'm actually clear on is that I'm not meant to tell you what it is.

----------


## OBBob

It's obvious ... think laterally grasshopper ... I mean Platypus.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Latches....a button....coinslots..... 
Hmm....

----------


## OBBob

nope.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Rotated 90degrees clockwise it looks like a robot gimp mask

----------


## OBBob

True ... don';t have one of those though. It's smaller than your average robot gimp mask.

----------


## David.Elliott

Bloody anvil from a stapler... 
Who's the office warrior here?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looks to me like you've blacked out the area around the "thing" 
I can't get away from looking at it as coin slots haha    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bloody anvil from a stapler... 
> Who's the office warrior here?

  
Oooooo dang! 
I kept thinking it would be office/desk related hahahahaha

----------


## OBBob

Yep ... pen pushing desk jockey here!!  
I didn't black anything out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nice one!  
well...you're up, David    :Smilie:  
......I'm used to more *ahem* manly staplers, which shoot 12mm staples in to...stuff like timber and plywood....  
Yaaaaaah     :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Moondog55



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not that it was your go but apparently there's no rules anymore....  
And....WTF  
Bits of weird C-channel.....held together with steel cable......and....  
what?

----------


## Godzilla73

"Why's it there?" 
"Charm, adds a bit of charm..."

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> "Why's it there?" 
> "Charm, adds a bit of charm..."

  
Love it.

----------


## David.Elliott

A *manly* stapler is the one I have that shoots 50mm x 2mm staples into hardwood flooring and structafloor... 
That sure goes off with a bang when you hit it with the hammer... 
Let me get home and see what I can confuzzle you all with...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....Moondog kinda jumped in so we need to solve that one first....    :Unsure:   
Ok.....Moondog....the image file is named "trimmed stove pipe"  
so....yeah.....in the future....rename image files   :Wink:    
I still dunno how the f that is a stove pipe, but if that's what the man said......    
.

----------


## Moondog55

Stove pipe connects inside to outside via a pipe I guess
I just hadta yanno
Anywho IF U had been paying attention in the other thread of mine [ one of 'en anyway ] you would have guessed already
Saved me thre trouble of posting them there
I will go go and hide in my box until I'm forgiven

----------


## Cecile

PG, you have been told before, stop giving Ted any more ideas!!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG, you have been told before, stop giving Ted any more ideas!!!

  
But, ma'am I wasn't.....I haven't......I didn't......   
(please refer to sig)

----------


## Snipper

> Stove pipe connects inside to outside via a pipe I guess
> I just hadta yanno
> Anywho IF U had been paying attention in the other thread of mine [ one of 'en anyway ] you would have guessed already
> Saved me thre trouble of posting them there
> I will go go and hide in my box until I'm forgiven

  Why have you got  metal furring channel / ceiling batten strapped to it?

----------


## Moondog55

> Why have you got  metal furring channel / ceiling batten strapped to it?

  2 reasons
The air channels will cool off the pipe via air currents secundus and primus they act as radiation heat shields
This is going in the winter tent and the tent is polyester this ski season

----------


## OBBob

> A *manly* stapler is the one I have that shoots 50mm x 2mm staples into hardwood flooring and structafloor... 
> That sure goes off with a bang when you hit it with the hammer... 
> Let me get home and see what I can confuzzle you all with...

  Pah... surely my manliness was already questioned when I posted up my sewing efforts the other day. Ha ha... I'm happy with my little stapler for paper joining duties. ☺ 
You're up I think.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah well.....here's one in the meantime.

----------


## OBBob

thermostat?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No

----------


## OBBob

stop cock  
as in the thing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> stop cock  
> as in the thing.

    :Rofl:   
no

----------


## goldie1

knurled knob

----------


## phild01

sort of looks like a radiator cap, but no, give up!

----------


## goldie1

> 2 reasons
> The air channels will cool off the pipe via air currents secundus and primus they act as radiation heat shields
> This is going in the winter tent and the tent is polyester this ski season

  Winter and tent are two words which should never be in the same sentence

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> knurled knob

   

> sort of looks like a radiator cap, but no, give up!

  
Ooo tricky one hey.....    :Shifty:      :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

An old car cigarette lighter or the knob on a gas stove

----------


## Cecile

> stop cock  
> as in the thing.

  BOYZONE strikes again.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> An old car cigarette lighter or the knob on a gas stove

   :Nonono:

----------


## Moondog55

> Winter and tent are two words which should never be in the same sentence

  But But But
All you need is the right attitude and thousands of dollars worth of the right and correct gear and a wood stove

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> But But But
> All you need is the right attitude and thousands of dollars worth of the right and correct gear and a wood stove

  
Enough about your tent.
Get back to your own thread

----------


## Moondog55

:Sorry2:

----------


## phild01

Is it something we are familiar with or something obscure out of your grandfather's scrap metal bins?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is it something we are familiar with or something obscure out of your grandfather's scrap metal bins?

  
You are all very familiar with it, probably own at least one and you can still buy them.
Yours might look a bit different but it will do the same thing and most likely be the same brand

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
Feel free to guess what my knob is though

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Recap for new page.     

> You are all very familiar with it, probably own at least one and you can still buy them.
> Yours might look a bit different but it will do the same thing and most likely be the same brand

      :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Tap?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nothing to do with water

----------


## OBBob

adjustment knob on an old chair?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaaaaaaarrrrrr......no. 
Wow.
Didn't think this one would be so hard.
Love it. 
Smug ->  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

Well it looks like something you push to activate something, maybe another pic.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Confused:

----------


## OBBob

That needs a clean too ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That needs a clean too ...

  
Haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Handball:  :Crackegg:  :Whip:     _.....tough one to crack......._

----------


## OBBob

Pivoting hinge of some sort ... perhaps a lawnmower? Looks like you whacked a beer bottle cap on to protect it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha no bottle cap.
All original. 
Just a bit worn and dirty.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway heading out for a bit so talk amongst yourselves    :Gossip:

----------


## phild01

It adjusts a swivel part of a tool!

----------


## OBBob

It's a bit tough that it's a picture in a different configuration (of whatever it is) ... you can't see the sporing any more for example.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It adjusts a swivel part of a tool!

  It does....kinda    

> It's a bit tough that it's a picture in a different configuration (of whatever it is) ... you can't see the sporing any more for example.

  Well the spring is not visible as I turned the knob all the way in.  
I'll try to take another pic but it's hard without giving away what it is....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How about that      :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

knife

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What kind of knife

----------


## OBBob

Stanley ... see above

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh I knew that pic would give it away   ,

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Told yas y'all got one   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This one is not the "EXTREEEEEEEME" one as Bob's pic above.
Just the standard Fat Max 
I have one of the Extreme as well and it's rubbish compared to this one, which was cheaper as well.  
The Extreme one is too big and not a good shape IMO.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

To think I've got that one somewhere but rarely, if ever, used.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I love it

----------


## r3nov8or

Is this a dual blade scissor type ?

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cooling vents on ......something.......at your desk.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is this a dual blade scissor type ?

  
No...single blade

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
or speakers....one of those group conference things that sit in the middle of a table in a boardroom

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Needs a clean whatever it is....

----------


## Spottiswoode

Was going to say bonnet of lotus, but then the close up threw me, so I'll say bonnet of lotus model.

----------


## phild01

looks like a ryobi something...the colour anyway!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looks like that bit to the right of the "vent" pops off....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Guess we're gonna have to wait until monday when Bob is back at the office.....   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

Bonnet vents on a Lotus Elise

----------


## OBBob

Good work ... bonnet vents on my lotus elise.      
Hahahaha ...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

...on your scale model of your Lotus Elise...

----------


## OBBob

> ...on your scale model of your Lotus Elise...

  He he ... technicalities.

----------


## phild01

Didn't Spottie already say!

----------


## OBBob

> Didn't Spottie already say!

  Sorry,  I haven't been online. Yes,  he said Lotus first I think.

----------


## phild01

> Sorry,  I haven't been online. Yes,  he said Lotus first I think.

  He did, and also included that it was a model!

----------


## OBBob

Did I break another rule?

----------


## r3nov8or

Looking back, Spotty certainly wins. I didn't see his post between glances. Still rather proud of myself, i'm usually pretty crap at these things  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

I'm surprised it went so easily. Good work to both of you.

----------


## Spottiswoode

> I'm surprised it went so easily. Good work to both of you.

   Fairly distinctive for car nerds  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

A drink bottle

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I was gonna say two blue bottles.   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Blue vase/s

----------


## woodbe

A yo-yo

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A yo-yo

  
Of course! 
I see the string now

----------


## Spottiswoode

> A yo-yo

   Give that man a ... I dunno ... something he can take a photo of.

----------


## woodbe

lol. 
Ok, how about this one then?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

One of those rubbery wall mounted doorstops.....?

----------


## woodbe

Not a doorstop, not rubbery, and not wall mounted...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Lamp shade/housing of some sort?

----------


## woodbe

Not a Lamp shade/housing of any sort... 
No power connection or battery or solar supply.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cupboard/drawer knob  
(which was my initial thought when I first saw it)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also considered it might be one of these magnetic hovering spinning toys.......      
But I've probably used up all my guesses by now    :Rolleyes:

----------


## woodbe

Not a cupboard/drawer knob. Does not attach via any method. Its a standalone.

----------


## woodbe

Not one of those spinning toys, and no magnet involved.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

From the pic it looks quite small and also as if it's sitting on an angle.....so the other end would be the same shape as the end we can see....   
Got me buggered   :Confused:

----------


## woodbe

Height is about 7cm and max diameter is about 3cm. It isn't sitting at an angle, I took the photo at a slight angle so the base could be perceived. 
The base is flat, but there are similar steps from the stem to the base like the top (no, it's not a spinning top)  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Chess piece?   :Shock:

----------


## woodbe

A RED chess piece??? The only piece it could be like would be a pawn. That would make for a pretty large chess set! 
Not a chess piece.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A RED chess piece??? The only piece it could be like would be a pawn. That would make for a pretty large chess set!

  
They come in all shapes, sizes and colours these days    :Gaah:  can someone else PLEASE have a go?
I've had enough of being wrong... 
Gonna go play with the dogs...   :Handball:

----------


## woodbe

This is not a Dog toy. Too small.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Black Cat

Free weight?

----------


## commodorenut

Art-deco Salt/Pepper grinder?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:What he said:

----------


## woodbe

Not a free weight. 
Not an Art Deco Salt/Pepper grinder, or any sort of weight or grinder.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Runaway:  
Bottle stopper?  
No that won't work if the base is flat.....   :Gaah:

----------


## woodbe

Not a bottle stopper.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Would a picture from a different angle be possible then?

----------


## woodbe

> Would a picture from a different angle be possible then?

  It's a bit dark here, but I've bumped the ISO up to 3200. Hows this then?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm just as I thought.....        
I'm none the wiser.... :Unsure:

----------


## Ozcar

Toothpick holder. 
Hat for a colour blind Smurf.

----------


## woodbe

Not a toothpick holder. 
The hat does look a bit Smurf'ish, but no. Nothing to do with Smurfs.

----------


## woodbe

These have been around for a while, I think I bought this one in Elizabeth St, Melbourne, probably in the 1980's. 
Searching on the web, they are still available online.  
I might get a new one, some of them look a bit better now. Same basic design though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Shaving brush...with a lid?

----------


## ringtail

Egg cup 
Retro nipple implant

----------


## woodbe

Not a shaving brush, nor an egg cup. Not an item for practical every day living. 
Surely someone else has seen these before.

----------


## r3nov8or

I keep guessing things others have guessed  
**self, read the last page!**

----------


## r3nov8or

It's a magician's trick 'cup and lid'

----------


## woodbe

Now we're getting closer. Phew! 
It's not the cup and lid trick, but it is related. There are four parts to this gadget.

----------


## r3nov8or

Ball and vase trick

----------


## woodbe

> Ball and vase trick

  That's the one!  View image: yada3 
Over to you...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's a magician's trick 'cup and lid'

  I thpught that too but the staggered shape didn't add up.
Used to have one of those.   

> Ball and vase trick

  Never seen that, however, but it appears you were right   :Smilie:  well done

----------


## r3nov8or

Ok...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Kitchen appliance of some kind

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hat for a colour blind Smurf.

  Papa Smurf had a red hat and shorts didn't he?   :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Kitchen appliance of some kind

  Nope

----------


## woodbe

Sewing machine?

----------


## r3nov8or

Not a sewing machine.  
Hard work goes a long way...

----------


## woodbe

Exercise machine?

----------


## ringtail

Bike seat

----------


## r3nov8or

> Exercise machine?

  Getting close, and ringtail's not a world away either

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Scooter?

----------


## r3nov8or

Not a scooter

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Stupid game. 
Who's idea was this.....?

----------


## r3nov8or

Mash woodbe's and ringtail's last guesses

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Excersise bike? 
Thought it wasn't that given your replies to them

----------


## r3nov8or

Yes!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Excersise bike? 
> Thought it wasn't that given your replies to them

  Not sure what might have confused? Anyways...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes....  :Unsure:  Who knows what I was thinking....  
Anyway, moving right along

----------


## phild01

shears spring end!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> shears spring end!

  
Good guess but no cigar   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

First prototype bat signal ?

----------


## ringtail

A compass or dividers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A compass or dividers

  
And there I was thinking the Stanley knife would be the easy one....

----------


## woodbe

Looks a bit Masonic!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Your go, ringtail.......

----------


## Cecile

I know it's not my turn but...well, it's someone's turn!

----------


## ringtail

> Your go, ringtail.......

  Righto. Hang ten

----------


## Cecile

> Righto. Hang ten

  I broke the roolz.  Sorry!

----------


## phild01

Part of an industrial sewing machine

----------


## ringtail

Here ya go.

----------


## Cecile

> Part of an industrial sewing machine

  Well, that was too easy.  Not industrial though.  New fancy schmancy overlocker.

----------


## Cecile

> Here ya go.

   The underside of a cymbal?  Whatever it is, it's spun.

----------


## ringtail

Nope, not musical

----------


## phild01

beer bottle

----------


## MorganGT

> Here ya go.

  looking down into a group handle of a coffee machine with the filter basket removed.

----------


## ringtail

> looking down into a group handle of a coffee machine with the filter basket removed.

  Get that man a cigar

----------


## MorganGT

I have an unfair advantage, I work servicing coffee machines!

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahaha. Every now and then paths cross.  :Biggrin:

----------


## intertd6

> ....and we'll guess what it is.   
> Could be anything...part of something, lots of little things, the inside or outside of something, close-ups....whatever.   
> I'll start with this.
> Probably quite easy

   Dat dare be the insides of flexible ducting for range hoods etc.
i haven't read the pages in between so I'm probably late with an answer that's already been given
inter

----------


## OBBob

> Dat dare be the insides of flexible ducting for range hoods etc.
> i haven't read the pages in between so I'm probably late with an answer that's already been given
> inter

  meh ... only by about 200 posts.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  
Yeh we've moved on from the ducting

----------


## r3nov8or

> meh ... only by about 200 posts.

  I beat myself up when I missed a couple !  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Soooo........got a pic Morgan?   :Unsure:

----------


## METRIX



----------


## METRIX



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

   
rangehood filter

----------


## METRIX

No

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The inside of your nuclear reactor used to charge all your Blue Bosch batteries at once?

----------


## METRIX

No but good idea

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Smething to do with your new dishwasher?

----------


## METRIX

No not even close

----------


## phild01

Are they things we are use to seeing?

----------


## ringtail

Speakers

----------


## r3nov8or

Air conditioner

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cooling/fan vent of any kind.....?

----------


## r3nov8or

The biggest USB Hub in existence?

----------


## OBBob

> The biggest USB Hub in existence?

  ha ha ha ... a Bitcoin mine?

----------


## MorganGT

> Soooo........got a pic Morgan?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Gaah:  now we've got 3 pics all at once

----------


## METRIX

Memory Sticks, and computer air grill

----------


## OBBob

> 

  Car?  
Don't say 'be more specific'.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> computer air grill

  
I did kinda say that......    

> Cooling/fan vent of any kind.....?

    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Car?  
> Don't say 'be more specific'.

  
Well.....more spersifeckarrly..... 
It's the *rear wheel arch and chrome trim* on a car      :Rofl5:     
My first thought was Morris....for some reason    :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Well.....more spersifeckarrly..... 
> It's the *rear wheel arch and chrome trim* on a car         
> My first thought was Morris....for some reason

  Mine was Morgan for some reason... although wood doesn't tend to rust.

----------


## r3nov8or

Hmmmm, it's an old truck

----------


## MorganGT

> Hmmmm, it's an old truck

  Nope, got one of those too, but that's not it!

----------


## r3nov8or

It's that blue car at the back

----------


## MorganGT

> It's that blue car at the back

  Nice spotting - except it's green! So what is it?

----------


## OBBob

> Nice spotting - except it's green! So what is it?

   :Doh:

----------


## OBBob

A retro fridge? perhaps one that includes a wheel arch??

----------


## woodbe

That would be a 1962-3 Chrysler Valiant S Series.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

If woodbe says it would be it probably is.....

----------


## MorganGT

> If woodbe says it would be it probably is.....

  Bingo!

----------


## woodbe

So woodbe would be right  :Biggrin:  
How about this then:

----------


## commodorenut

Is that looking down an under-sink rubbish disposal unit?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is that looking down an under-sink rubbish disposal unit?

  
Surely that's too obvious.....

----------


## commodorenut

Well my other option was some sort of warped planetary gear set, but that big hole would let all the oil out  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'll say.......powered or mechanical pencil sharpener

----------


## woodbe

> I'll say.......powered or mechanical pencil sharpener

  Well done, you have it!   
Over to you...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Took this one the other day.....

----------


## METRIX

> Took this one the other day.....

  Fiberglass roll out tape

----------


## METRIX

This one should keep you guessing.

----------


## Ozcar

Tape measure?  
Darn too quick for me, I'm out of phase...

----------


## Ozcar

Potpourri. 
Maybe, and then maybe not....

----------


## woodbe

Glass ball paperweight or collector item. Could be a Millefiori. 
Focus could be better  :Wink:

----------


## phild01

Some strange fruit

----------


## woodbe

Or perhaps a flower tea blossom...

----------


## Ozcar

> Or perhaps a flower tea blossom...

  I think you are correct, but what the heck do you do with that, look at it or make tea?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Or perhaps a flower tea blossom...

  Self-contained tea bag!

----------


## METRIX

> I think you are correct, but what the heck do you do with that, look at it or make tea?

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnH3EAES8_8

----------


## r3nov8or

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnH3EAES8_8

  I think I'm in love

----------


## METRIX

> I think I'm in love

  There are some weird things in this world people make.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Fiberglass roll out tape

  
Yeh that 's why I didn't post it originally......too easy

----------


## r3nov8or

woodbe is up again!

----------


## woodbe

Ok, here we go:

----------


## OBBob

Boiler?

----------


## woodbe

haha. got you.  :Smilie:  
Not a boiler.

----------


## OBBob

> haha. got you.  
> Not a boiler.

  Someone had to tick that box.  :Frown:  Computer screen stand?

----------


## woodbe

not a computer screen stand. Mine is black. A silver one like this would be too shiny.

----------


## OBBob

Seems to have anti-tamper screws. Something outside perhaps? A door, or gate?

----------


## woodbe

Not a door or gate.

----------


## ringtail

Grinder ?

----------


## r3nov8or

Every photo should come with a stubbie or part thereof for reference purposes  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

Not a grinder or stubbie.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Seems to have anti-tamper screws

  
Hmmm I reckon they're sprinloaded knobs that click in place.....

----------


## woodbe

Those knobs are not functional as far as I can tell. Not springloaded and not removable. (well, not without butchering the thing) I kinda doubt there are screws under there, but who knows... 
They are aesthetic position indicators.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Camera tripod

----------


## woodbe

Not a camera tripod. (most are black!)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Racist!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Boiler?

  
How does that look like a boiler?   :Unsure:

----------


## woodbe

lol. I have never seen a white tripod.  
Maybe this will help. I rotated the mechanism and killed a lot of the reflections:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm thinking juicer or blender but something tells me this ...."thing" is about the width of a stubbie or smaller....  
The plastic or rubber disc/washer in between also throws me a bit

----------


## woodbe

Not juicer or blender. 
I think the black washer is there so the rotation is smooth and the parts don't wear on each other. It rotates about 120 degrees.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Beaten at my own game again!    :Damn:

----------


## ringtail

Pen ?

----------


## woodbe

> Pen ?

  Well done ringtail !   
Over to you.

----------


## r3nov8or

Fancy zoom cameras should be banned too  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

The stubby would have helped a lot

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The stubby would have helped a lot

  I've had about 8 by now and I still didn't get it

----------


## ringtail

Woohoo. Arsed that one. Pic in the morning

----------


## woodbe

> Fancy zoom cameras should be banned too

  Happy to ban fancy zoom cameras.

----------


## woodbe

> The stubby would have helped a lot

  I'll be happy to include stubby in my next effort if you send me some.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> How does that look like a boiler?

  The file name is 'boiler' ... so just had to tick that one off first.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Best of luck chaps

----------


## OBBob

> Best of luck chaps

  
A picture of a mangled bolt taken under water whilst shaking the camera?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Now....is that an actual THING or did you just put something in a glass of water?   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Test tube bolt?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Googling "spiral in water" was no help. 
Kinda got stuck on this pic    
I'll check the other results later.....mmm....yea   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahaha. Yes it's a real thing because I made it. You can't buy these so I doubt anyone will get it. I'll let you all play a little longer and gradually increase the size of the picture.

----------


## OBBob

... here's an abstract sculpture I created ... I'll show you a quarter of it and you tell me what it is.  :Smilie:  ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bwahahahaha. Yes it's a real thing because I made it. You can't buy these so I doubt anyone will get it.

  
Blah

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So....is it glass or plastic?  
If plastic....I'm thinking the bolt is a counter weight for the "thing" to float upright in water....for some reason    :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

nnnnnnnnup

----------


## ringtail

It's polyester resin. It was made to replace the boring factory version

----------


## OBBob

gearstick knob?

----------


## ringtail

Nope

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Would most of us have one of these "boring factory versions" you speak of?

----------


## ringtail

Absolutely not. Morgan might be in with a shot

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hang on....coffee machine related again?

----------


## ringtail

Mmmmmmmmmaybe

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So it's mmmmmmmmaybe a knob. 
At the end of a lever....or on a rotating handle.....  
Yes, I'll go with knob on rotating handle

----------


## OBBob

Tamper?

----------


## ringtail

Not a tamper. PG, define "rotating handle"

----------


## OBBob

move or cause to move in a circle round an axis or centre ... the part by which a thing is held, carried, or controlled.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG, define "rotating handle"

  
Something like.....

----------


## OBBob

The steam knob

----------


## ringtail

Nope and nope. Thought we were close there. Off for a surf.  :Biggrin:

----------


## commodorenut

Custom handle for the cup that goes under the group head?

----------


## ringtail

Hooray!  custom PF handle it is.

----------


## commodorenut

Woohoo! 
Here's an easier one - should only take a couple of posts to guess it:

----------


## ringtail

Distributor base plate or governor fly weights

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The bit in the middle looks like the magnet plates from a harddrive voice coil....

----------


## commodorenut

Got it PG.  Just stripped out 6 of them for the "good bits" inside  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yay for me!  
ok then.....

----------


## ringtail

What the hell is a hard drive voice coil ? 
Esky lid PG ?

----------


## METRIX

> What the hell is a hard drive voice coil ? 
> Esky lid PG ?

  It's basically a stepper motor.

----------


## woodbe

Some kind of vent?

----------


## Ozcar

Cockroach bait container.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Esky lid PG ?

   

> Some kind of vent?

   

> Cockroach bait container.

  
No X 3

----------


## r3nov8or

A filter of sorts

----------


## ringtail

Plate drainer thingo

----------


## r3nov8or

A device stand for USB charging

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A filter of sorts

  no       

> Plate drainer thingo

  
nup     

> A device stand for USB charging

  
nah    :Nonono:

----------


## phild01

A new fan-dangled dish drainer.  
edit: ooops RT already said

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Repost for new page

----------


## phild01

> Repost for new page

  Still on the same page!

----------


## woodbe

A food slicer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Still on the same page!

  
Oh...not on the iPad...
Ah well.    

> A food slicer

  Nope    :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nothing to do with food or eating

----------


## r3nov8or

> Repost for new page

   You can set your own "posts per page" length in Settings

----------


## davegol

cord winder

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> cord winder

  It is cord related........kinda

----------


## r3nov8or

> It is cord related........kinda

  Power or data?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Power or data?

  
Not power

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You can set your own "posts per page" length in Settings

  Ah, yes..... 
set to maximum now   :Smilie:

----------


## davegol

headphone cord holder thingo

----------


## ringtail

Radio antenna chord holder thingo

----------


## r3nov8or

An Apple earbud/earphone cord holder/'tidy'  http://www.amazon.ca/Earpods-Earbuds...NQAEBF34YX4YTC 
But I reckon davegol should get it  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

How are people like me to guess items we have never laid eyes on before  :Rolleyes:

----------


## davegol



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> headphone cord holder thingo

   :Toot:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How are people like me to guess items we have never laid eyes on before

  
Oh quit your whining.
It's either too easy (although you never told us what the "easy" ones were) or too hard.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
booooohoooo 
waaaaaaa   :Rolleyes:

----------


## phild01

> Oh quit your whining.
> It's either too easy (although you never told us what the "easy" ones were) or too hard.  
> booooohoooo 
> waaaaaaa

   :Tongue:

----------


## r3nov8or

davegol - 
A very big roll of masking tape, or a reel to reel tape

----------


## davegol

> davegol - 
> A very big roll of masking tape, or a reel to reel tape

  nup  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Strainer of some sort....?

----------


## davegol

> Strainer of some sort....?

  nup

----------


## woodbe

Plumbing.

----------


## davegol

> Plumbing.

  nup

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I know it's (most likely) not a speaker but it looks like one and it's doing my head in

----------


## phild01

lamp shade

----------


## Armers

A bolt of cloth of some sort.... canvas?

----------


## Armers

Or a big roll of paper?

----------


## r3nov8or

Those lines! 
Is it a roll of foam padding or insulation?

----------


## phild01

The inside of a cardboard tube.

----------


## davegol

> Or a big roll of paper?

  I'm going to give it to Armers. It's a roll of thermal paper for a cash register.
You can see the 'end of roll' pink stripe near the middle.   
Over to you Armers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Armers! 
Pull your head out of the roofspace and post a pic   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Grooming device for hipsters

----------


## phild01

Looks a bit like a diary page :Biggrin:

----------


## woodbe

Hang on, isn't it Armers turn? 
Who is this METRIX bloke who thinks he can just jump in? lol. 
looks like a scraper.

----------


## Armers

Hey hey hey... Been a busy man today!!   
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla73

Concrete edger/bullnose tool.

----------


## Godzilla73

Metrix's is an applicator for vinyl wrap or 3M scotchgaurd film.

----------


## Armers

Holy Quack.... 
Good work Godzilla! 
Should have gone something a little harder then that. Next time round!   
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla73

One for the big kid in all of us...

----------


## Godzilla73

Broad headed snake maybe, only found around Sydney though not sure where abouts you are Marc. 
On my pooter i see you are in Sydney, they're actually endangered and poisonous, a zoo or sanctuary would probably be interested in it if it's still around and that's what it is.

----------


## r3nov8or

> One for the big kid in all of us...

  Brick veneer dollshouse  :Smilie:

----------


## Micky013

> One for the big kid in all of us...

  Chocolate block?

----------


## Godzilla73

r3nov8or -No but close with brick... 
Micky013 - No

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Lego

----------


## Godzilla73

PG takes the win.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG takes the win.

    :Zing:      
ok....       :Shifty:

----------


## ringtail

Rack and pinion. Exercise equipment?

----------


## Godzilla73

Nut cracker or a Garlic press?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Exercise equipment?

   

> Nut cracker or a Garlic press?

  
No

----------


## Armers

Its not some sort of fancy caulking gun is it?

----------


## ringtail

Beer bottle capper

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Its not some sort of fancy caulking gun is it?

   

> Beer bottle capper

  
No and no

----------


## Armers

Ratcheting c clamp thingy? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

Garage door mechanism

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ratcheting c clamp thingy?

   

> Garage door mechanism

  Naaaaaah

----------


## Godzilla73

Wine Bottle opener...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:What he said:

----------


## Godzilla73

Here ya go.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmmm....the outside of the box you keep your Lego in?

----------


## phild01

TV pixels

----------


## Godzilla73

Nope and nope...

----------


## Marc

> Broad headed snake maybe, only found around Sydney though not sure where abouts you are Marc. 
> On my pooter i see you are in Sydney, they're actually endangered and poisonous, a zoo or sanctuary would probably be interested in it if it's still around and that's what it is.

   No, not a broad head, way too big for that at 1.8m or so .. and the broad head are in a very restricted area in sydney in sandstone country.
I believe it is a diamond python but the colour and pattern is a bit different from the usual. She was baking in the sun, with her head tucked under the body so much so that I though someone had killed her. Moved very slowly so perhaps had a big lunch. Did not mind when I picked her up with a stick, but i wasn't game to go real close with the phone. 
I reposted the photos in a new thread. This seems to be a very serious game...

----------


## phild01

I thought it might be a diamond python but wasn't very sure.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No, not a broad head, way too big for that at 1.8m or so .. and the broad head are in a very restricted area in sydney in sandstone country.
> I believe it is a diamond python but the colour and pattern is a bit different from the usual. She was baking in the sun, with her head tucked under the body so much so that I though someone had killed her. Moved very slowly so perhaps had a big lunch. Did not mind when I picked her up with a stick, but i wasn't game to go real close with the phone. 
> I reposted the photos in a new thread. This seems to be a very serious game...

   

> I thought it might be a diamond python but wasn't very sure.

    :Off Topic:

----------


## r3nov8or

> 

  Marc posted a pic and others are trying to guess it  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Marc posted a pic and others are trying to guess it

    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phild01

> 

   :Shutup3:  :Ontopic:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

> Here ya go.

  PH lvl tester thing 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla73

Nope...

----------


## Armers

Oooo thought I had it then.. Lol 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## r3nov8or

printer calibration chart

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Google image search for "Red Green Blue Dot" returned pages and pages of rifle scopes...    :Unsure:

----------


## Godzilla73

Not a calibration chart... 
Nothing to do with rifles...

----------


## woodbe

Colour swatches?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm...looks like felt or fabric to me...

----------


## woodbe

Definitely some kind of colour picker. Each circle is slightly different to the one adjacent.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Definitely some kind of colour picker. Each circle is slightly different to the one adjacent.

  yes......

----------


## Godzilla73

A bit more...

----------


## woodbe

Paint set?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Paint set?

  
Oooooooo....watercolour....maybe woodbe!

----------


## woodbe

Could be a colour theory chart

----------


## Godzilla73

No not a paint set... 
Not a colour theory chart...

----------


## woodbe

Could be a colour mixing chart

----------


## Godzilla73

Colour mixer...kinda close... Will let it go a bit longer.

----------


## r3nov8or

Could be if Godzilla gets another turn I'm unsubscribing from this thread...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Gaah:      :Runaway:

----------


## Godzilla73

https://vimeo.com/155274106 
Well we can't have that can we...

----------


## r3nov8or

But now it's your go again!!!!!!

----------


## Godzilla73

I'll make it easier for us all...

----------


## woodbe

Oh, they were buttons!

----------


## r3nov8or

Could it be a makita 18v battery?

----------


## woodbe

Tool kit and some chux rags  :Biggrin:

----------


## Godzilla73

Your up R3nov8or... 😃 It's hard work being the keeper of the secret...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Red toolbox 
green rags 
cardboard box 
jars of stuff    :Gaah:

----------


## Godzilla73

I was going to make it the dulux paint in the ice cream container... Phahahahahaha...

----------


## r3nov8or



----------


## Godzilla73

Junction box?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Junction box?

  nope

----------


## Armers

It's a weather box of some sort..I assume you want specifics.. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## r3nov8or

Not a weather box

----------


## woodbe

Some kind of sensor. Alarm or measurement device.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...measurement device.

  ^

----------


## woodbe

Distance measurement device?

----------


## r3nov8or

not distance

----------


## woodbe

Speed or movement? 
Are we using ultrasonic, infrared or laser, or something else?

----------


## r3nov8or

Gravity, I think?

----------


## woodbe

So some kind of level? 
What are the holes for?

----------


## woodbe

magnets, like these?:   
Or maybe this:

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep

----------


## woodbe

That would have to be one of the harder photos yet, r3nov9or. If you hadn't mentioned gravity we'd still be guessing into March! Those dark circles don't look like magnets on the other versions of those devices at all. 
How about this one then:

----------


## Armers

Ear muffs. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...If you hadn't mentioned gravity we'd still be guessing into March! ...

  Nah, I had some other pics lined up form you all...  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

Not earmuffs, but it does have something to do with sound processing. 
The width of the grille is 1cm wide. Couldn't fit a stubby in there  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

I'd say headphone speaker grill, but it's a pretty heavy duty grill for that 
EDIT . Oh, only 1 cm wide!

----------


## woodbe

You guys are very close. 
Not a headphone speaker grill. 
Lets zoom out a bit:

----------


## r3nov8or

Cordless phone earpiece

----------


## woodbe

Not a cordless phone earpiece. There is something electronic behind that grille, but it isn't a speaker.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The talky-hole on a phone?

----------


## woodbe

Not a 'talky-hole' on a phone. lol

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Intercom?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ooooo.....hands-free in the car?

----------


## woodbe

Not a hands free in the car, or an intercom.

----------


## r3nov8or

temperature sensor

----------


## woodbe

We're back to sensors again  :Biggrin:  
Not a temperature sensor, (and not a gravity sensor)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So it's not a talky-hole of any kind....?    :Runaway:

----------


## webtubbs

Microphone in something?

----------


## woodbe

> So it's not a talky-hole of any kind....?

   

> it does have something to do with sound processing

  PG, you can talk into any hole you like, so I guess it is a talky-hole of some kind, but no it is not part of a phone. 
Here's another part of the item:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG, you can talk into any hole you like

  
Right....I'm off to shout at the sink.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You still never confirmed if it's a microphone or not though....

----------


## r3nov8or

Could still be here in March  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

> Microphone in something?

   

> You still never confirmed if it's a microphone or not though....

  Sorry, had to go and do a pick up.  
Yes, there is a microphone in under there somewhere.   

> Could still be here in March

  lol.

----------


## Armers

Tweeter on a speaker.. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## woodbe

> Tweeter on a speaker..

  Nope. 
I think these arrowed holes go to the microphone too. You can see the on/off switch also:

----------


## woodbe

Ok, about that microphone. Have a watch of this:

----------


## r3nov8or

Ultrasound device?

----------


## woodbe

Not ultrasound. 
You wouldn't hear that video if it was ultrasound.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tuning device....?

----------


## Ozcar

Noise cancelling headphones. But that would have just about been covered by previous guesses.

----------


## woodbe

> Noise cancelling headphones. But that would have just about been covered by previous guesses.

  What, earmuffs?, headphone speaker grill? In ballpark, but not close enough.  :Cool:  
Yes, Noise cancelling headphones. Bose Quietcomfort 15. 
Over to you Ozcar.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Wtf:  
So it IS part of headphones but not where the sound comes out of?   :Unsure:   
What

----------


## Ozcar

OK, how about this then:

----------


## woodbe

Yes, it is part of headphones, but not where the sound comes out.   
The microphone under there listens to outside noise and cancels it out, so you just hear (mostly) what you are listening to on your music source.

----------


## woodbe

> OK, how about this then:

  Underside of a lamp?

----------


## Ozcar

Not the underside of a lamp. 
Nor the topside of a lamp for that matter.

----------


## r3nov8or

A speaker cone and surround

----------


## commodorenut

With the way zoom photography has been taken to excess in this thread, it reminds me of the classic yellow Sennheiser headphones from the 70s.

----------


## Ozcar

Not a speaker cone or talky hole surround. 
 I've got some Sennheiser headphones here that date back to the 80s but they don't look anything like that - certainly not since the yellow foam pads turned to dust.

----------


## Armers

The wheel of something!?

----------


## woodbe

Some kind of revolving gadget. Maybe a fancy lazy susan?

----------


## Ozcar

It's not a wheel, or a lazy susan.  
A rotating device? Well, yes, but I think you need to do better than that.  
I'll tell you that it is not something exotic - it's the sort of thing most people have, although the colour might not be the same.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I can safely say I don't have ANYTHING that colour   :Unsure:

----------


## Ozcar

> I can safely say I don't have ANYTHING that colour

  You might still have one, but yours might be a horse of a slightly different colour, kettle of different fish, singing a different tune, so to speak... 
 A confused ponce altar boy could give you a clue as to what it is made of.

----------


## woodbe

Vacuum cleaner?

----------


## Ozcar

Not a vacuum cleaner either.

----------


## r3nov8or

Reveal more please. As always, it's really easy when you know what it is  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Dinner plate

----------


## woodbe

Weigh scales? 
or a revolving ornament base?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A confused ponce altar boy could give you a clue as to what it is made of.

    :Wtf:

----------


## woodbe

I'd get the clue for you PG, but I don't know any altar boys. 
Do they still have altar boys?

----------


## Ozcar

No to dinner plate, weight scales, fish scales, and revolving ornament base.    

> Reveal more please. As always, it's really easy when you know what it is

  I did give a clue, but that resulted in this:   

> 

  So I'll have to give a clue about the clue - SWMBO here is into cryptic crosswords, so I end up thinking like that myself
 sometimes.... 
Another clue: it's about 12cm across.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So he said it rotates...I'm thinking the lower part, as seen in the pic rotates or moves independently from the rest. 
And I'm still none the wiser.  
As for what it's made of?
Gold?
Cloth?
God?    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

As for your clue.......confused ponce altar boy......that only conjures up images of naughty priests forcing themselves on to young boys    :Unsure:

----------


## woodbe

> You might still have one, but yours might be a horse of a slightly different colour, kettle of different fish, singing a different tune, so to speak... 
>  A confused ponce altar boy could give you a clue as to what it is made of.

  So this is the 'cryptic' clue?

----------


## Ozcar

> So this is the 'cryptic' clue?

  Yep. To be fair: 13 letters.

----------


## r3nov8or

> A confused ponce altar boy

   I can't google that. Others may be watching...

----------


## r3nov8or

I think 'confused' in cryptic terms means mixed up. So unscramble "poncealterboy"  
??

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This is getting weirderer and weirderer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I googled _confused ponce altar boy_ and this was one of the results....     
*deletes browsing history*      :Grumble:

----------


## woodbe

> Yep. To be fair: 13 letters.

  The clue is 13 letters, or the answer is 13 letters?

----------


## Ozcar

> The clue is 13 letters, or the answer is 13 letters?

  Both are 13 letters. Ask your uncle G to find you an anagram solver.

----------


## woodbe

> *deletes browsing history*

  Too late, the NSA has you now  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Too late, the NSA has you now

    :Shock:

----------


## woodbe

> Both are 13 letters. Ask your uncle G to find you an anagram solver.

  Without knowing what the 13 letters are to start with, how can an anagram solver help?   

> *Answers*No answers found for 'aconfusedponcealtarboy'. Check you entered the letters correctly.

  lol. 
Need another photo please, this quiz is for guessing photos. :P

----------


## woodbe

Ok, this is not the answer to the quiz, just the material the item is made of?   

> *Answers*'poncealtarboy' is an anagram of: polycarbonate

  lol. 
Still need another photo please, this quiz is for guessing photos. :P

----------


## Ozcar

What it is made of:  polycarbonate, thin layer of aluminium or gold.  
 Size: 120mm diameter, 1.2mm thick.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Uuuuh....inside of a.....um.....gold plated.....CD player?

----------


## r3nov8or

Blu Ray disc?

----------


## Ozcar

> Uuuuh....inside of a.....um.....gold plated.....CD player?

  How about what goes in that gold-plated (or otherwise) CD player then?

----------


## r3nov8or

A Compact disc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh I see....the goldy bit is the center of the player and the other bit is the CD   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ozcar

> Blu Ray disc?

  It's just a plain old CD, but I won't quibble.

----------


## r3nov8or

DVD. 
(when did we change from 60 seconds to 90 seconds between posts!!!! that used up a little time...)

----------


## r3nov8or

> It's just a plain old CD, but I won't quibble.

  So it's my turn again to cause some head spins... Yay

----------


## Ozcar

> Oh I see....the goldy bit is the center of the player and the other bit is the CD

  No it's just part of the CD - I'm also surprised it looks like that up close!

----------


## r3nov8or

No super fancy zoom here.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Is there a "MIN" button at the other end?

----------


## Godzilla73

Dyson stick vacuum.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Dyson stick vacuum.

  That was quick  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

Every tradie has over done it with one of these...

----------


## Armers

That a chamois or a rag of some sort?

----------


## r3nov8or

An invoice?

----------


## Godzilla73

Not a chamois.

----------


## Godzilla73

> an invoice?

  lol.

----------


## Armers

> An invoice?

  
Just like a sh*t spinner..

----------


## Armers

Not a polishing cloth, for all the times polishing those turds?

----------


## Godzilla73

> Not a polishing cloth, for all the times polishing those turds?

  I wouldn't know about that, I spend most of the day fixing others stuff ups.

----------


## Armers

heh am i at least on the right track?

----------


## Godzilla73

No bit off the mark sorry.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Furry ute seatcover   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just like a sh*t spinner..

  Hey, it's not my picture!

----------


## Godzilla73

> Furry ute seatcover

  Now we're back on track, kinda...

----------


## r3nov8or

Tool belt/bag

----------


## Armers

> No bit off the mark sorry.

  Im done then... lol

----------


## Godzilla73

Not a tool bag/belt.

----------


## Godzilla73

It is part of an item that carts tools around though.

----------


## r3nov8or

tonneau cover

----------


## ringtail

Chisel pouch

----------


## Godzilla73

R3nov8or is on it.

----------


## r3nov8or

.

----------


## Armers

Gate track? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

Electric trimmer

----------


## r3nov8or

Not a gate track or electric trimmer

----------


## woodbe

I think that's called a rack. Where's the pinion?

----------


## ringtail

Coping saw / tenon saw

----------


## r3nov8or

Not a rack or coping/tenon saw 
In terms of scale, the electric trimmer guess is closest

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What do they mean by electric trimmer.....like as in hair clippers?
I was gonna say hair clippers....

----------


## r3nov8or

> What do they mean by electric trimmer.....like as in hair clippers?
> I was gonna say hair clippers....

  Pretty sure that's what ringtail meant. This part of the 'thing' is only as wide as shown in the photo

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Surprised nobody has said "underside of a lamp" yet...    :Rolleyes:

----------


## r3nov8or

My other pics have been from home. I'm at the office today.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Teeth on a tape dispenser!

----------


## r3nov8or

That's the one! 
Over to you PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I was so sure I was right, I took a pic in the meantime...  
May or may not be easy......hard to tell given previous entries.          :Wink:

----------


## Armers

Kettle?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Kettle?

  
Nu-uh

----------


## woodbe

Hot melt glue gun?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hot melt glue gun?

  
Nup

----------


## ringtail

Pod machine

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Pod machine

  
Nooooooo

----------


## woodbe

Sewing machine?

----------


## Godzilla73

Some kind of hose attachment, maybe for washing hair or a dog?

----------


## ringtail

Plasma cutter

----------


## ringtail

> Nooooooo

  Good.

----------


## r3nov8or

Hair drier. (probably not yours)

----------


## Armers

> Hair drier. (probably not yours)

  I was thinking that, then thought naaaah 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sewing machine?

   

> Some kind of hose attachment, maybe for washing hair or a dog?

   

> Plasma cutter

   

> Hair drier. (probably not yours)

  
None of those

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sneaktongue:

----------


## Armers

Radio? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## woodbe

Steam iron or clothes press?

----------


## r3nov8or

What does the dial dial, I wonder...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Radio? 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

  no       

> Steam iron or clothes press?

  no        

> What does the dial dial, I wonder...

  
It's a button, not a dial              
.

----------


## Armers

Hmmm nfi lol 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hmmm nfi lol 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

  Haha 
I thought this was gonna be an easy one.    :Smilie:

----------


## Armers

Thermos?   
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The circle on the button has significance when it comes to the brand name and logo of the item...........

----------


## r3nov8or

What is the diameter of the dial-impersonating button, I wonder

----------


## PlatypusGardens

_The sound of people Googling "circle in circle logo"_     :Throw:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What is the diameter of the dial-impersonating button, I wonder

  
About 20mm.......

----------


## r3nov8or

A camera

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A camera

    :Nonono:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The whole thing fits in one hand and the button is typically operated with the thumb

----------


## ringtail

uhf

----------


## Godzilla73

> The whole thing fits in one hand and the button is typically operated with the thumb

  It's a joystick... HeHeHeHe...

----------


## ringtail

> It's a joystick... HeHeHeHe...

  
Bwahahahaha

----------


## Armers

> What is the diameter of the dial-impersonating button, I wonder

  Lol thats almost as random as What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Clue:

----------


## r3nov8or

A piercing gun 
Or stud finder

----------


## Godzilla73

Joysticks, Sex Pistols... Geez this thread has gone right off the rails...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sex Pistols.....

  
What?   :Rofl5:

----------


## Godzilla73

Change that to Sex Pistol wannabe... Forgive me, I'm trying to explain to a 2 y/o why that man has green hair...😂

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm trying to explain to a 2 y/o why that man has green hair...

  
And a Sex Pistols reference was the best you could come up with?   :Laugh bounce:

----------


## Godzilla73

Hey I'm not having my little bloke growing up to listen to some zit faced twit singing about their latest root gone wrong. 
Anyhow we've moved on to laughing at pictures of dad with blue hair...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> blue hair...

  
Mmm yes, we've all been there.  
So how about this thing we....well....you are trying to identify?

----------


## r3nov8or

You haven't adjudicated my latest guesses

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A piercing gun 
> Or stud finder

  
No and no. 
the clue is a bit less obvious than that....I guess....does anyone know who he is?

----------


## r3nov8or

Keith Flint 
is it a flint / lighter

----------


## woodbe

A game handpiece.

----------


## r3nov8or

a stick mixer

----------


## woodbe

A lighter.

----------


## r3nov8or

> A lighter.

   reckon I said that already  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

> reckon I said that already

  lol. 
Ok then, how about thermometer. 
Have you said that already?

----------


## ringtail

Artifical insemination device for cane toads

----------


## commodorenut

Remote bluetooth camera trigger for a phone?

----------


## r3nov8or

> lol. 
> Ok then, how about thermometer. 
> Have you said that already?

  Maybe, maybe not

----------


## r3nov8or

Remote detonator

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeeeah Keith Flint who also sung Firestarter  :Wink:     
The circle in circle logo is Bic, of course.   
r3no gets it then.   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Phew. I have one of them. Except it's totally different. Redheads I think  :Smilie:  
Here you go...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmmm some sort of gaskety rubber flange whotsit?

----------


## ringtail

Pushie rim

----------


## woodbe

Is it made of steel? 
Where is the stubby, I can't see it?  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Where is the stubby, I can't see it?

   :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

Not gaskety, not a pushie rim, not made of steel.  
No one else is doing the stubby thing  :Rant2:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No one else is doing the stubby thing

    :Laugh bounce:

----------


## ringtail

Belt drive of some description.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Belt drive of some description.

  
Dammit, I was gonna say that. 
Like a thin belt in a cassette player or sumfin

----------


## woodbe

Head of a pin? 
lol.

----------


## r3nov8or

Not belt drive, belt, nor pin head 
It represents our quintessential disposable society

----------


## ringtail

Take away coffee cup lid

----------


## r3nov8or

> Take away coffee cup lid

   I knew that'd make it too easy  :Smilie:  
over to you ringtail...

----------


## ringtail

Oh goody. I need to find something to shoot. Hang ten

----------


## ringtail

Here ya go. Enjoy.

----------


## woodbe

Everyone has run away!  :Smilie:  
Part of a power tool?

----------


## Godzilla73

Part of a kids play set?

----------


## ringtail

Nope and nope

----------


## r3nov8or

A non-marking cap on a ladder

----------


## Godzilla73

Temporary fence support block?

----------


## ringtail

Nope and nope. 
PG must have welded himself inside a box

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG must have welded himself inside a box

  
I'm alive!  
big day in the hot sun digging holes setting posts in the ground for 40LM of fence followed by lots of beers and am not far off bed and have no idea what that is in the picture and can't be bothered to even think about it right now good night

----------


## ringtail

Ok ok. Shake the sand out of your panties and go to bed. I'll torment you tomorrow.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Looks like the handle of a trigger  or one handed bar clamp

----------


## r3nov8or

Something from a router table, like a feather board

----------


## ringtail

Not a tool. SBD sort of on the right track

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I have a feeling I'm gonna be kicking myself when it's revealed as it looks very familiar but I have no idea what it is haha

----------


## r3nov8or

So it's not a tool, but SBD mentioned tools and is on the right track. ?????????

----------


## ringtail

> So it's not a tool, but SBD mentioned tools and is on the right track. ?????????

  Post 654 doesn't mention tools

----------


## goldie1

One of those corner clamp thingos for attaching a stringline

----------


## ringtail

Nope. Sorry for the late reply. Just got back home from Straddy. I'll expand the pic tonight. It's a very, very common household item but there are millions of different versions that do the same thing. Hopefully thats made it easy.

----------


## Marc

> Yeeeah Keith Flint who also sung Firestarter     
> The circle in circle logo is Bic, of course.   
> r3no gets it then.

  
Didn't others say lighter before?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Looks like the handle of a trigger  or one handed bar clamp

   

> Post 654 doesn't mention tools

  How is a one handed bar clamp not a tool?

----------


## Godzilla73

Wheel chock ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Didn't others say lighter before?

  
No

----------


## droog

> No

   Post 620 and 623 ?

----------


## ringtail

Expand

----------


## ringtail

> How is a one handed bar clamp not a tool?

  I believe I said "sort of on the right track ". Key words are sort of.

----------


## Ozcar

A brush or some sort of sandpaper holder. But then either of those could be considered to be "tools", and we've been told it's not a tool.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Didn't others say lighter before?

   

> No

   

> Post 620 and 623 ?

  
Ah for f...
Which part don't you guys understand? 
R3nov8or said "lighter" in post 620 so he won that round because he was the first to say "lighter"   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Handle of a broom/brush?

----------


## ringtail

Handle of ..... :Biggrin:

----------


## Godzilla73

Float handle?

----------


## woodbe

> Float handle?

  Supposed to be not a tool... 
Handle for a kite?

----------


## ringtail

Not a kite or float. I thought the expanded picture would be illuminating

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not a kite or float. I thought the expanded picture would be *illuminating*

  
......a torch......?

----------


## ringtail

Yeeeessssssssss

----------


## ringtail

From bumrings

----------


## ringtail

PG ? Still fencing ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hello, no I'm here, just a bit slow this morning, mooching around listening to the sweet sound of rain. 
Will get a pic of something soon.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok......easy one. 
Surely

----------


## r3nov8or

Is there a different coloured one on the other side?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What were you thinking it could be if there was "a different coloured one on the other side"?    :Unsure:

----------


## Godzilla73

Whipper snipper head?

----------


## ringtail

Easy = bigger pic  :Biggrin: . Hmmm, alvey fishing reel, whipper snipper ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Whipper snipper head?

  Yep. 
Told ya it was easy  :Biggrin:         

> whipper snipper ?

  
ooooo just a bit too slow ringtail      :Wink:   
Godzilla up next       :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yep too slow. Tis Monday though  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm feels like saturday for me.
First day off since last Tuesday   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Spent 6 hours mowing and slashing at the farm yesterday. In 3 weeks the bloody grass had grown nearly knee high. Poor mower copped a fair beatin'

----------


## r3nov8or

> What were you thinking it could be if there was "a different coloured one on the other side"?

  Wheels  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

That's the way PG. One that's nice and quick. Others could learn from us  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

Hopefully another quick one to speed up Monday.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wheels

    :Rofl:  I see what you did there  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Kermit's discman?

----------


## Godzilla73

Err no...

----------


## ringtail

Bin lid

----------


## ringtail

> That's the way PG. One that's nice and quick. Others could learn from us

  Maybe a rule of at least half the object must be shown

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Maybe a rule of at least half the object must be shown

  Dunno about that

----------


## r3nov8or

> Maybe a rule of at least half the object must be shown

  No other rule 'suggestion' has gotten up  :Smilie:   
Should help retain the fun if we keep the clues coming and try to enable success in half a day or so...

----------


## Godzilla73

Just to keep things moving then...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That doesn't even look real  :Unsure:   
hmm....some sort of knob that can be turned in both directions.......

----------


## Godzilla73

I can't reveal anymore, the next pic says what it is. I'll give it another hour...  
A clue... Pricey stuff...

----------


## ringtail

Water tank, heat pump, some enviro thingo

----------


## Godzilla73

Seriously this is my best offer...

----------


## MorganGT

Festool box

----------


## Godzilla73

Hey hey, we have a winner. Your up Morgan.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pfft 
How was that easy....?   :Rolleyes:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Festool box

  Officially a 'Systainer'  :Smilie:   
pity I wasn't watching at the time

----------


## davegol

what tripped me up was how clean it is.
nothing in my garage is that clean.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sooooooo.......still waiting for a pic, Morgan.....    :Unsure:

----------


## Godzilla73

> Officially a 'Systainer'  
> pity I wasn't watching at the time

  If we'd held out for a 100% correct answer there'd be tears.    

> what tripped me up was how clean it is.
> nothing in my garage is that clean.

  The first pic is one from work, the last two were off the net cos I'd left work for the day.     

> Sooooooo.......still waiting for a pic, Morgan.....

  24hr Max wait time then PG takes back control.

----------


## MorganGT



----------


## r3nov8or

A universal spanner

----------


## MorganGT

> A universal spanner

  Kind of, but it has a more specific name

----------


## phild01

Don't know the name, but seems a great way to grip a nut - nut cracker!

----------


## r3nov8or

If we don't know when we have the whole picture, we won't know until you tell us.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm I've seen those..... 
Some sort of ratchet self tightening wrenchy type spanner thingo you put on the end of the socket handle....?  :Unsure:

----------


## woodbe

It's the detached claw of a mechanical crab after a mechanical crab fight.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ozcar

Specific name: Crow's foot wrench.

----------


## commodorenut

Wouldn't it be called an _adjustable_ crow's foot ?  As most crow feet are fixed sizes.

----------


## MorganGT

> Wouldn't it be called an _adjustable_ crow's foot ?  As most crow feet are fixed sizes.

  Bingo! Adjustable crowsfoot wrench.

----------


## Ozcar

> Bingo! Adjustable crowsfoot wrench.

  That is really getting specific. Grumble, mumble.  
You better hope I don't get a chance again or I'll post another photo of a CD and won't declare a winner until somebody names the specific album.

----------


## Godzilla73

> Wouldn't it be called an _adjustable_ crow's foot ?  As most crow feet are fixed sizes.

  Right'o, commodorenut is up. Let's get the weekend off to a good start.

----------


## commodorenut

OK, I have a hard one & an easy one for those who don't want to try the hard one.....  
Pic 1:  
Pic 2:

----------


## phild01

Something to do with AC
A tailpipe extension

----------


## commodorenut

Negative to both Phil.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mobile phone camera/flash 
Vacuum cleaner tube

----------


## commodorenut

Strike 2

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Something dusty 
Something shiny

----------


## Armers

#1 Foot pump 
#2 a coffee Mug?

----------


## commodorenut

1. No 
2. No, but closer than the other guesses.

----------


## Godzilla73

Stubby Holder?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

#1 is threaded or barbed which implies a swing away cover is involved...still thinking 
#2 looks like it's lined with flock...and Flock might even know.

----------


## phild01

> #2 looks like it's lined with flock...and Flock might even know.

  Geeze, what sort of detail can you see, it just looks dark inside to me!

----------


## Ozcar

> OK, I have a hard one & an easy one for those who don't want to try the hard one..... 
>  . . .

  I'm reminded of the "Rules? Hey, what rules?" line. So are we going to have two winners for this round? Or is it the first to get either of them? First to get both?  
I don't think I want to try the hard one. Trouble is you didn't say which was the hard one, and from the responses so far both are hard. 
Only thing I can come up with is for the first one, as being the bottom of a camera where a tripod attaches. Or failing that, the bottom, top or perhaps the side of something, where something-else attaches.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the bottom, top or perhaps the side of something, where something-else attaches.

    :Rofl5:

----------


## commodorenut

The idea of having an easy & hard one was so we don't end up stumped on something that's macro-zoomed or so unique that not many would have ever seen it, let alone own one.  
Godzilla has the win. 
The "exhaust tip" is a Bundaberg stubby holder.  The "flock" is the foam lining.     
The other one was the face of an infrared thermometer (it's against the desk in this pic).

----------


## phild01

Was halfway there with the tailpipe extension.  Not impressed by the thermometer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Godzilla73



----------


## commodorenut

Reverse camera?

----------


## Godzilla73

Nope.

----------


## Godzilla73

Little bit more...

----------


## r3nov8or

Dash cam

----------


## commodorenut

Looks like the end of a remote control

----------


## Godzilla73

Remote control is it.

----------


## commodorenut



----------


## Ozcar

Dental or modelling tool.

----------


## ringtail

O-ring pick

----------


## r3nov8or

weapon of torture

----------


## commodorenut

3 good answers, well, maybe 4... but Ozcar has it.

----------


## Ozcar

So here is a tool I was using just a few days ago: 
Yes, it's a tool, and not just a "some sort of xxx", there is a specific name for this...

----------


## woodbe

I think I need to run a camera focus tutorial lol. 
Is this a caliper?

----------


## r3nov8or

> I think I need to run a camera focus tutorial lol.

  Camera? Mine makes phone calls too...

----------


## Ozcar

No not a calliper.  
Focus? I've seen worse.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sliding bevel

----------


## Ozcar

Not a sliding bevel. 
Heres another pig-tail-like clue I found on the workshop floor.

----------


## ringtail

is it a pig tail cutter ? cuts plastic hose into the pigtails that go around hydraulic lines on excavators etc... to make them look pretty and give some UV protection ?

----------


## Ozcar

Well, I believe there is UV protection on one side of the pig tail, but that is not important in guessing what the tool is. 
And, although that could look a bit like a pig tail, the tool is not a "pig tail cutter".

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm was gonna say flyscreen bead pusher-inner...but that white stuff has thrown me off now...   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

> pusher-inner.

  Err, roller?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Possibly

----------


## Ozcar

So, I'll say it is not a pusher-inner, pusher-outer, puller-inner, puller-outer, nor a roller.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So, I'll say it is not a pusher-inner, pusher-outer, puller-inner, puller-outer, nor a roller.

  nudging sideways-er....?

----------


## ringtail

Carbide carpet trimmer ?

----------


## woodbe

A cutter

----------


## Ozcar

> A cutter

  Well, yes, but...   

> ... there is a specific name for this...

----------


## Ozcar

> Carbide carpet trimmer ?

  Sorry, missed this. No carbide, and I can't see it being used to cut carpet. It might, sort-of, do that, but not very well! 
Edit: I just took a look at the instructions that came with the thing. It suggests you can use it to cut linoleum, roofing felt and plastic floor tiles - I can't say that I ever used it for any of those.  
But you'll have to do better than "linoleum cutter".

----------


## PlatypusGardens

White silicone looking stuff cutter

----------


## Ozcar

> White silicone looking stuff cutter

  I guess there is no harm in telling you the white silicone looking stuff is polycarbonate sheet. 
No, i'm not looking for "polycarbonate cutter"!

----------


## phild01

A guillotine type of nibbling scissor

----------


## Ozcar

> A guillotine type of nibbling scissor

  Hmm, yes, I suppose so, but the orginal maker gave it a name, which was retained when another mob took over making them, and the name was ...

----------


## Ozcar

So, here's another photo, nothing tricky...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nup never seen one of them   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

Yeah nah

----------


## Ozcar

So even with a hidden clue and now a straightforward picture of the whole thing, we still seem to be stuck. I'll give it one more go then. 
 These things have apparently not been made for years - mine dates back to the 1970s. Some people who are familiar with them think of them as laminate cutters, but I have mostly used mine for cutting aluminium sheet. 
From 1970 they were branded Eclipse, but one word will bring up dozens of photos of them with some of them looking a lot worse for wear than my one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....nibbler?

----------


## Ozcar

> ....nibbler?

  Well, that word mostly brings up photos like this:  https://incrediblevanishingpaperweig...1/nibbler3.png 
While the word I am looking for brings up mostly the tool in question (with a few odd things thrown in for good measure though).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe was gonna post a pic of him actually

----------


## Marc

Vintage Goscut 2000. Works a bit like the villabord cutter http://painter-northumberland.blogsp...02/goscut.html

----------


## Ozcar

> Vintage Gouscut 2000. Works a bit like the villabord cutter

  You got it! Well the word is Goscut.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I want one

----------


## Marc

So now do I have to post something?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So now do I have to post something?

  
Yes

----------


## ringtail

Yes, yes you do.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Preferably something we may recognise and not "a chisel I made in 1973"  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, I have an ash tray I made in 1969, but it's not very mysterious ... Let's see how this goes. 
A clue ... I had it on ebay but no one wanted it.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

stapler :Confused:

----------


## Marc

May be a bit more specific?

----------


## r3nov8or

> You got it! Well the word is Goscut.

   Well thank God for that! I'm sure I mentioned something about each pic taking half a day to keep it moving and fun... This proved the theory

----------


## phild01

> May be a bit more specific?

  Maybe the carpet type..the long type you throw down.

----------


## Marc

Ok, I'll give more clues. 
I bought this at Cash Convertors thinking it was a stapler gun (moronic I know) but soon realised it was a tad different.... :Biggrin:

----------


## commodorenut

Cardboard box stapler - has the 2 claws that pinch the ends of a copper staple closed, inside the flaps of a box. 
Possibly a Bostitch brand? 
Those 2 claws would have lifted it off the surface if you tried to use it as a stapler....

----------


## Marc

You got it, Pneumatic box stapler, "Bostitch Boxlok" , made in the US. Very expensive here but no call for it. https://cleveland.craigslist.org/hvo/5468188489.html

----------


## Marc

Gee, what happened? I had to post something for the thread to die? 
I think I post a photo of a negatively geared tax return ... 43 pages ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Preferably something we may recognise and not "a chisel I made in 1973"

   What is that idea that Blacksmiths make chisels? I can't remember the last time I made one. Come to think of it though, a friend of mine was obsessed with making wood chisels out of bearing rings.  :Whatonearth:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Gee, what happened? I had to post something for the thread to die?

  He'll be back      

> What is that idea that Blacksmiths make chisels?

  I have no idea.....it was the first thing that popped in to my mind  :Unsure:

----------


## commodorenut

Calm down, some of us have to work for a living, and travel on crappy roads in peak hour...... 
Here's the next one:

----------


## Ozcar

It's a screwer upper. I've never needed one myself, I always manage to do that without a special tool.

----------


## commodorenut

Some would say those who don't need tools are the tools.... :P   I thought with your history you'd pick it, but it must be too early for your interests.

----------


## ringtail

Medievil jack stand

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That's one mad hi lift jack!

----------


## goldie1

Wind down leg for a caravan or trailer

----------


## commodorenut

Not a stand/jack/lift, despite the screw thread.

----------


## goldie1

Some sort of a puller for removing something from a shaft

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Drill......?

----------


## commodorenut

It doesn't pull things off, and it doesn't bore.  It is definitely a tool though.  It has a particular job in either direction.  Instructions on its use can be found in a number of manuals.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Egg beater  :Rofl5:

----------


## MorganGT

Leaf spring spreader?

----------


## commodorenut

For dinosaur eggs PG?   :Smilie:  
Not for use with leaf springs, but that's been the closest guess so far.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Twister....braider....something to do with attaching strands of stuff and turning them.....?    :Unsure:

----------


## goldie1

> For dinosaur eggs PG?   
> Not for use with leaf springs, but that's been the closest guess so far.

  So its something that would have been used by a mechanic 
Is their a weight on the end we can't see

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well...the handle has a gear on it as does the threaded bit. 
Given the setup.....it doesn't appear that the threaded bit can move up and down, just rotate,
So why is it threaded?  :Confused:    
I'm also wondering what the tip of the threaded part looks like.       :Unsure:

----------


## Ozcar

Rim spreader? 
Not that I would know the difference between a rim spreader and a jam spreader.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Is it something to do with winding or twisting wire and/or rope? Even a tensioning tool (though it doesn't seem built for that)?

----------


## commodorenut

> Rim spreader?

  Bingo! 
The ends are hook shaped, but also have a flat, and it gets used both ways - to spread, and also to "shrink" (by overlapping the ends) the rim to allow fitment of a new tyre & tube. 
This one is circa-1928.

----------


## Marc

Spread a rim?  :Confused: Are you talking about a split rim like the one used on a Ford model T? ... oh my ...  :Annoyed:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh I see now.....the threaded part does move up and down in the gear.....right?   :Unsure:

----------


## commodorenut

Yes, the bevel gear rotates, and the thread inside the bevel gear pushes the working leg up or down. 
This one is used on 1920s Chevs, but most makes from the era use a similar rim, and many of the service manuals for various makes describe its usage. 
I have heard stories of some guys using them on much more modern split rims (like 70s 4WD rims), but I reckon it would be a huge struggle with uneven distortion from one side.

----------


## Ozcar

Sorry for the delay, I had to get a photo of something specially made for me by a blacksmith in 1970.   
Just kidding, it was not specially made for me...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sorry for the delay, I had to get a photo of something specially made for me by a blacksmith in 1970.   
> Just kidding, it was not specially made for me...

  
Hmm....Looks like it's been used to stir deck oil  :Rofl5:  
who's Alfie? 
The blacksmith?  :Unsure:

----------


## Ozcar

> who's Alfie?

  The name of the crow. Or maybe not... 
Edit: So I don't get accused of confusing people, it was not made by a blacksmith, and was not, as far as I know, made in 1970 either. But other than that I gave a pretty accurate description.

----------


## r3nov8or

> [S]The name of the crow. Or maybe not...[/S]
> Edit: So I don't get accused of confusing people, it was not made by a blacksmith, and was not, as far as I know, made in 1970 either. But other than that I gave a pretty accurate description.

  So...  

> Sorry for the delay, [S]I had to get a photo of something specially made for me by a blacksmith in 1970.[/S] 
> [S]Just kidding, it was not specially made for me[/S]...

  ...what description was that, then ?  :Annoyed:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The name of the crow. Or maybe not... 
> Edit: So I don't get accused of confusing people, it was not made by a blacksmith, and was not, as far as I know, made in 1970 either. But other than that I gave a pretty accurate description.

  
Yeh I know...I got that....just picked up on the filename of the pic having alfie in it.

----------


## Ozcar

So it seems some clues are needed. 
Since I didn't include the stubbie there, here is some info about the size: That particular Alfie bar (for want of a better name) is 200mm long, but some are longer than that, and some shorter - between 6 and 12 inches in the old money. The diameter, below the lumpy bit at the top is 1.4mm. 
So, yes the image shows a relatively small part of it, but the rest of it does not look much different to what you can see.

----------


## goldie1

A knobkerri

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Why does it have brown goo on it.....?

----------


## Ozcar

> A knobkerri

  Looks a bit that way, and the brown goo could be dried blood, but at 200mm long I doubt it would have been of any use to Shaka. 
The goo: I don't know what it is, but it is on one end of the Alfie bar, but not on the other end. Two other Alfie bars I have are identical in that aspect - goo on one end, but not the other.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looks a bit that way, and the brown goo could be dried blood, but at 200mm long I doubt it would have been of any use to Shaka. 
> The goo: I don't know what it is, but it is on one end of the Alfie bar, but not on the other end. Two other Alfie bars I have are identical in that aspect - goo on one end, but not the other.

  
So....unidentified goo.....

----------


## Ozcar

> So....unidentified goo.....

  Well, yes, I don't now what it is or why it is there. 
 It serves no purpose in Alfie bar use as far as I can see, but perhaps has something to do with the manufacturing process - me just guessing now. 
Edit: I just found some Alfie bars for sale on Ebay. In the photo there, I can see similar stuff on one end of them, but not the other. I don't think it is important to guessing what an Alfie bar is.

----------


## Ozcar

Wow! When all else fails read the instructions.  
I just did that, and the "goo" is paint to indicate which way round to use the Alfie bar. I've been using them for years and I never knew that. Or perhaps I knew, but forgot long ago. Actually it is pretty easy to tell which end is which without having any marker on it. 
It was actually SWMBO here who got the idea that the goo is a marker.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So......is it a fixing of some sort.......?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Umm...by fixing I probably meant fastener.... 
brainfart

----------


## ringtail

I can't even get the pic to enlarge

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I can't even get the pic to enlarge

----------


## Ozcar

It's not a fastener. 
It's a tool. I've been using them for years - for so long that I had forgotten what they were called, and believe it or not, some time ago I almost posted a picture here to ask if anybody could tell me. So I got one out to take a picture of it, but when I was doing that, I found a name stamped on one of the clips that holds the end (another clue there).  
With that name, I found that the things are no longer made. There are sort-of similar tools, but not exactly the same. Although they have not been made for a long time, they, and the clips for them, often show up on Ebay.

----------


## Marc

Is it a coping saw or some sort of thin file to cut

----------


## Ozcar

> . . . some sort of thin file to cut

  
Yes, it's a tension file. They used to be made in Twickenham, UK, by a company called Abrasive Tools Ltd, under the name Abrafile.  
I think they used to make frames to hold them, but also the clips that I have, that allow them to be used in a normal hacksaw frame.  Abrafile Tension Files Sawing Wires TC 20 200mm 8INS Coarse NEW OLD Stock | eBay

----------


## Marc

A picture is worth a thousand words ...  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

toilet brush

----------


## Marc

No, not a toilet brush.
The mystery object is 100 mm high and 70 mm diameter...  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

After another of Ozcar's cryptic gems, I think I need to spend a few days at Alfie's Bar https://broncosleagues.com.au/dining-bars/alfies-bar/

----------


## Marc

This is not cryptic, it is an ordinary every day thing, Almost any description would give it away.

----------


## phild01

something to do with coffee

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh I was thinking one of those sugar pourers that you tip upside down and they deliver one cube worth of sugar at a time.....but probably not

----------


## Marc

Nee, not sugar. 
"something to do with coffee" is a bit vague. Come on venture a more specific answer  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Plunger top ?

----------


## phild01

> Nee, not sugar. 
> "something to do with coffee" is a bit vague. Come on venture a more specific answer

  coffee plunger! 
Sorry, hardly ever drink coffee...but I just bought a caffitaly to try and seduce me in!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Single cup percolator?

----------


## Marc

Well it's not a plunger, plungers have a long stick and go through the lid and ... anyway.
Even when it is not a single cup but a 6 cup, it is the grind container for an Italian Bialetti espresso coffee maker. 
PG is the closest with some help from Phil .. sorry Phil, second time.

----------


## Marc

You don't drink coffee? Who does not drink coffee?
Here is a good little percolator.  :Smilie:  NEW 6 CUP Bialetti Venus Espresso Coffee Maker Percolator Perculator Stove TOP | eBay

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Lots of people don't like coffee....  
mm ok.. 
Anyway.   
this is one of those "we all have one but yours probably looks different" things

----------


## phild01

something to do with soda water

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> something to do with soda water

  
No   
.....is that something everyone has....?    :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

> No   
> .....is that something everyone has....?

  maybe....no... I suppose not :Cool look:

----------


## ringtail

Bottle corker thingo.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bottle corker thingo.

    :Nonono:   
again....I bet 99% of people have one. 
Maybe 99.5% even    :Shifty:

----------


## ringtail

Who doesn't  like /crave/worship coffee ?

----------


## ringtail

Can opener ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Who doesn't  like /crave/worship coffee ?

  
Phil.....apparently

----------


## ringtail

Pffft. Probably doesn't like pork belly either  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

So, can opener or what ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not an opener, corker, presser, squeezer, crusher, squisher or any kind of device like that

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Pffft. Probably doesn't like pork belly either

  
*munches on pork belly crackling* 
mmmpf mmmpfrobably mmmmm mmmmnot 
mmmlolmmmpf

----------


## phild01

> Pffft. Probably doesn't like pork belly either

  No, love pork belly :Thumb Yello:

----------


## ringtail

> again....I bet 99% of people have one. 
> Maybe 99.5% even

  Mmmmm, genitals ?

----------


## ringtail

Garden sprinkler

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mmmmm, genitals ?

  hehe someone had to say it   

> Garden sprinkler

  aaaaaaaaarrrrrrr......no

----------


## ringtail

Is it a conventional version of the genitals err, common item that 99.5% of us have ? Or a flashy version ?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Is it a conventional version of the genitals err, common item that 99.5% of us have ? Or a flashy version ?

  I'm guessing second hand  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is it a conventional version of the genitals err, common item that 99.5% of us have ? Or a flashy version ?

  I wouldn't say "flashy"
More...."improved" and/or "practical"....    

> I'm guessing second hand

  Nup.

----------


## ringtail

Used inside or out ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Used inside or out ?

  
Both

----------


## goldie1

That crome bit looks like a fold down handle 
A mop of some sort

----------


## ringtail

Well, if it aint a corkscrew, I'm sticking with genitals.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That crome bit looks like a fold down handle

  yes   

> A mop of some sort

  no     

> Well, if it aint a corkscrew, I'm sticking with genitals.

   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Nut cracker

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nut cracker

  I did say _Not an opener, corker, presser, squeezer, crusher, squisher or any kind of device like that_    :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Said item does not exist then.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Said item does not exist then.

  Haha well it does exist.
I have it right here....  
You put something on it, to make it easier to use that thing (the one you put on it)
The thing you put on it can be used on its own......
The thing in the picture is not of any use, unless you put the other thing on it.   :Unsure:      
*yawn* 
I'm off to bed now. 
Have fun!   :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

a bottle stopper

----------


## phild01

> a bottle stopper

  doubt 99.5% of people have such a thing. 
the image is driving me nuts, kinda looks familiar :Confused:

----------


## r3nov8or

> doubt 99.5% of people have such a thing. 
> the image is driving me nuts, kinda looks familiar

  Jeez I'd rather be written off by PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not a bottle stopper.  
They're often made from wood,
You may even have made one in woodworking class at school   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Shoe horn

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No

----------


## r3nov8or

> Not a bottle stopper.  
> They're often made from wood,
> You may even have made one in woodworking class at school

  A plywood rabbit

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Most of them don't have the shiny bit, which helps hold the thing you put on it in place.......

----------


## phild01

umbrella handle, coat hanger

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No and no.  
It usually sits on a table or kitchen bench

----------


## ringtail

> It usually sits on a table or kitchen bench

  maybe not genitals then.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> maybe not genitals then.

  
Still with the genitals  :Rofl5:   
no   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marc

It's a pole extension for cleaning or painting or something else?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's a pole extension for cleaning or painting or something else?

  No.

----------


## phild01

paper towel holder

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> paper towel holder

    :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

I don't have one of those. I've never seen one of those in my life.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I don't have one of those. I've never seen one of those in my life.

  You don't have a paper towel holder? 
(I did say this one is probably a bit different from yours  :Wink:  )

----------


## phild01

Might be a bit hard this one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Plastic bicolour circular thingy

----------


## phild01

> Plastic bicolour circular thingy

  Well, yes, that is it's shape.  A hint is i got it from Tandy.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mini LED torch

----------


## phild01

> Mini LED torch

  No, nothing lights up.

----------


## Marc

Tandy? Didn't they close last century?  :Wink:

----------


## Ozcar

CD player? 
But it could be just about anything.

----------


## phild01

Not a CD player but just about everyone has one, this one is just different.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Universal remote?

----------


## phild01

> Universal remote?

  No but people have this sort of thing in the bedroom (keep in mind this one is different to what is usual).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> just about everyone has one, this one is just different.

   

> people have this sort of thing in the bedroom

   :Rofl5:  
Ringtail must be asleep at the wheel   :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Baby monitor.....?

----------


## phild01

> Baby monitor.....?

  Nope

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So would it only be used in the bedroom?

----------


## phild01

> So would it only be used in the bedroom?

  Generally but not necessarily.

----------


## goldie1

Scales

----------


## phild01

Not scales, not into that  :No:  :Cool:

----------


## Marc

Chamber pot

----------


## ringtail

fan controller

----------


## ringtail

> Ringtail must be asleep at the wheel

  Nah, just got back from the farm. Had to replace a few more hoses

----------


## phild01

> Chamber pot

  haven't used one for half a century or more!

----------


## phild01

> fan controller

  much talk abo9
Nope. 
much talk about it though!

----------


## r3nov8or

Alarm clock/radio

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Alarm clock/radio

  
Gah...that could be it

----------


## phild01

Well, yes and no.  It is a variation that I hoped you might have got with the clue I gave.

----------


## goldie1

A clock kettle combination that wakes you with a cuppa

----------


## phild01

> A clock kettle combination that wakes you with a cuppa

  ..but I don't drink coffee!

----------


## ringtail

intercom

----------


## goldie1

> ..but I don't drink coffee!

  tea then

----------


## phild01



----------


## Ozcar

> 

  ... and to think that somebody complained about my photos being out of focus.

----------


## phild01

> ... and to think that somebody complained about my photos being out of focus.

  not me, hey not into macro photography!

----------


## Uncle Bob

vaporizer?

----------


## phild01

> vaporizer?

  No, getting colder now....last clue...your navigation devices have the same ability.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Robot vacuum?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> your navigation devices.

  I don't have a navigation device  :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

> Robot vacuum?

  Go back to r3nov8or's guess, being the closest.

----------


## phild01

> I don't have a navigation device

  Sorry PG, you probably only have a half dozen streets to know :Biggrin:

----------


## Ozcar

> . . .your navigation devices .

  Your navigation device says you took the picture out in the street. I zoomed in on Google maps but could not get close enough to see it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

wireless speaker?

----------


## phild01

> Your navigation device says you took the picture out in the street. I zoomed in on Google maps but could not get close enough to see it.

  ha ha, no taken inside but navigation things can talk rubbish sometimes :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> wireless speaker?

  nah

----------


## Ozcar

Electronic compass?

----------


## r3nov8or

A shower radio

----------


## phild01

> A shower radio

   Nah, not a radio but your earlier guess was mostly right but there is a distinguishing feature, thought we'd have it by now with the clues. 
Might have to give it up.

----------


## Ozcar

Clock radio, without the radio.

----------


## phild01

> Clock radio, without the radio.

  more information

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sorry PG, you probably only have a half dozen streets to know

  
Nah.
I just know my way around.

----------


## Ozcar

Well, I was just thinking clock.  But maybe a specific sort of clock, like "alarm clock", or perhaps some sort of time signal receiver (but that has a "radio", of sorts).

----------


## phild01

So if it's a clock, how  can you know the time?  oops, that clue slipped.

----------


## Ozcar

With a clock like that I don't think I would know the time. For all I know it beeps out the time in morse code.  
Edit, or talks.

----------


## phild01

> With a clock like that I don't think I would know the time. For all I know it beeps out the time in morse code.  
> Edit, or talks.

----------


## r3nov8or

Haha, when you gave clues about talking I couldn't see past 'talk radio'!

----------


## Marc

A talking clock? OMG, say it is 3 in the morning you press the button and it shouts "IT'S 3 IN THE MORNING AND THE SUN IS SHINING"  :Yikes2:  That would be popular with partners ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ozcar

Sorry for the delay again, I'm running out of things to get a picture of here.   
OK, so it's a tool, or perhaps more like a gadget, with overall length of around 240mm.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Chopsticks for beginners?

----------


## Ozcar

> Chopsticks for beginners?

  Ah, no. So I did learn from my previous mistakes.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A talking clock? OMG, say it is 3 in the morning you press the button and it shouts "IT'S 3 IN THE MORNING AND THE SUN IS SHINING"  That would be popular with partners ...

  
Hahaha that would be hilarious, especially since.... 
Oh...it says "clock"....  :Unsure:  
Nevermind   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Shoe horn

----------


## Ozcar

Not a shoe horn.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Plastic bad sealer?

----------


## Ozcar

> Plastic bad sealer?

  Not a plastic bad sealer, bad plastic sealer, or even a plastic bag sealer. 
Zooming right along there  
So part of it is made of metal, and I don't want to upset the kiddies, but the rest of it is not made of plastic.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think I've seen those on Bargain Hunt  :Smilie:

----------


## Ozcar

> I think I've seen those on Bargain Hunt

  Perhaps, I'm not familiar with Bargain Hunt. 
 I just took a peek on Ebay and there is a slightly fancier one of the same vintage for sale there for $38. I don't know if that is a bargain.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ice cube tongs?

----------


## r3nov8or

a sprung spreader

----------


## Uncle Bob

tongs?

----------


## Ozcar

Not ice cube tongs. (edit: nor generic tongs). 
At a stretch it is a sort-of spreader, but not for sprungs.

----------


## r3nov8or

> At a stretch it is a sort-of spreader, but not for sprungs.

  Erm, what I meant was a spreader that has a spring within it

----------


## Ozcar

> Erm, what I meant was a spreader that has a spring within it

  Oh, see what you mean. There is a spring in it, so yes it is sprung, but "spreader" is not the usual name for it.

----------


## davegol

hair clip?

----------


## Ozcar

Not a hair clip. :No:

----------


## Marc

Vintage hair curler

----------


## Ozcar

Hair curler - no.  
Vintage - yes. This thing is more than twice as old as anything I posted before. You may notice the runes on the handles, but you probably can't see those too well. I don't read Runic myself,  but I'm told that what is on one side translates to Birmingham, 1911. That is a long time ago, and fashions change, with the result that most people do not have any use for these things any more. (edit: two clues there)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some sort of device used for putting a corset on....?

----------


## Ozcar

> Some sort of device used for putting a corset on....?

  In a word, no. 
Zooming right along...

----------


## r3nov8or

> Hair curler - no.  
> Vintage - yes. This thing is more than twice as old as anything I posted before. You may notice the runes on the handles, but you probably can't see those too well. I don't read Runic myself,  but I'm told that what is on one side translates to Birmingham, 1911. That is a long time ago, and fashions change, with the result that most people do not have any use for these things any more. (edit: two clues there)

  If you're interested sites like this help you with the maker's marks British Sterling - English Hallmarks, Irish Hallmarks & Scottish Hallmarks 
Runes? Not sure about that

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha yeh runes are a BIIIIT older.   :Wink:

----------


## Black Cat

Moustache curler?

----------


## ringtail

Old school pap smear thingo

----------


## Black Cat

> Old school pap smear thingo

   That would be speculum.

----------


## Ozcar

> If you're interested sites like this help you with the maker's marks British Sterling - English Hallmarks, Irish Hallmarks & Scottish Hallmarks 
> Runes? Not sure about that

  Runes, hallmarks, whatever.   

> Moustache curler?

  No.   

> Old school pap smear thingo

  NO! 
Zooming right along:  
Thats all folks, nothing more to see. So you better get it now.

----------


## Marc

Vintage artery clamps

----------


## Ozcar

NOT medical.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Runes, hallmarks, whatever.

   Well, I know 'someone' who's a little pedantic when it comes to the 'right' word...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cleavage adjuster

----------


## Ozcar

> Cleavage adjuster

  NO. 
Your best clues are at #968 and #974.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Your best clues are at #968 and #974.

  
meh 
more clues needed  
Spreading, 100 years ago, fashion......   
hmmm....hat-shape-keeper?    :Unsure:   
Doesn't look wide enough....... 
Shoe-shape-keeper-er?    :Smilie:

----------


## Ozcar

> Shoe-shape-keeper-er?

  That is the closest so far. In some languages, it would be very close.

----------


## r3nov8or

it's a glove stretcher

----------


## Ozcar

> it's a glove stretcher

  You got it.  
And in case anybody asks, where I come from the word for glove translates literally to hand shoe.

----------


## r3nov8or

> You got it.  
> And in case anybody asks, where I come from the word for glove translates literally to hand shoe.

   Yay. 
There's one here from 1914 https://translate.google.com.au/tran...IL&prev=search

----------


## ringtail

Shoe stretcher

----------


## ringtail

> it's a glove stretcher

  So old school pap smear thingo was close  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

Circa 1990

----------


## phild01

one of those cork removers with wings

----------


## r3nov8or

> one of those cork removers with wings

   nope

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> , where I come from the word for glove translates literally to hand shoe.

  
Är du från Sverige???!!!?!  :Shock:  
Actually that's not a literal translation of hand shoe when I think about it  :Unsure:   
Deutsche?

----------


## ringtail

Drill bit ?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Drill bit ?

  No. 
It would fit in a stubby, but you might have trouble getting it out

----------


## ringtail

> No. 
> It would fit in a stubby, but you might have trouble getting it out

  
Mmm, genitals ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mmm, genitals ?

    :Rofl5:   :Rofl5:   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Pen ?

----------


## Whitey66

Dart?

----------


## Ozcar

> Är du från Sverige???!!!?!  
> Actually that's not a literal translation of hand shoe when I think about it   
> Deutsche?

  Are you Swedish? I'm not and I don't know whether "glove" is equivalent to "hand shoe" in Swedish - it is in German, Dutch and Afrikaans (that I know of, perhaps in other languages too).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are you Swedish? I'm not and I don't know whether "glove" is equivalent to "hand shoe" in Swedish - it is in German, Dutch and Afrikaans (that I know of, perhaps in other languages too).

  
Yes Swedish....and no.....glove is not quite hand shoe....had a brainfart there for a second.  
anyway, on with the pictures    :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Dart?

  That is the last stubby-based clue I give! Haha 
Well done Whitey. You're up!

----------


## ringtail

A dart, of course. Looked familiar.

----------


## r3nov8or

Do I get another go if Whitey isn't back by morning?

----------


## r3nov8or

OK. Here we go...

----------


## Armers

staple remover ?

----------


## r3nov8or

> staple remover ?

  OK. One guess and I'm done. Off you go, Armers.

----------


## Armers

Wooohooo right...   
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Knife

----------


## Uncle Bob

A handle

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A handle

    :Rofl5:

----------


## Armers

All yours PG, twas my trusty old kitchen knife!   
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## r3nov8or

Two in five hours!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok then....how about a different spin on things.
deliberately blurry  
I think some of you will recognise it straight away though

----------


## goldie1

The view from a merry go round or a rubix cube

----------


## woodbe

Looks like plastic containers on shelves. 
Maybe at the hardware store?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The view from a merry go round or a rubix cube

   :Rofl5:   
no     

> Looks like plastic containers on shelves. 
> Maybe at the hardware store?

  
Nup.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I took a couple of pics....didn't post this one as I thought it was too revealing.... 
mmm

----------


## woodbe

Looks like something on shelves.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Your "junk" shelves?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looks like something on shelves.

   

> Your "junk" shelves?

  
Not something on shelves.
it can be carried around in one hand.  
There's lots of different "something" in the pic.
An assortment of....... [something]

----------


## SilentButDeadly

An assortment of 12v electrical crimp connectors

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> An assortment of 12v electrical crimp connectors

    :Toot:   
Did you get it from the first post?
I figured the colours would be a giveaway for those in the know.   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Got it straight off the bat from the colours!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

What's this?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Got it straight off the bat from the colours!

  sweet   

> What's this?

  A thing used to turn something......sitting on a box (which needs sanding) with hinges 
hmm

----------


## MorganGT

Tool for removing the freewheel gear from the rear wheel hub of a bike.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Tool for removing the freewheel gear from the rear wheel hub of a bike.

  Give that entity a five speed cluster...take it away!

----------


## commodorenut

Even though it's for a bike, it looks similar to rear disc-brake handbrake resetting tools (where the handbrake pulls on a lever which, via a thread, works on the piston in the caliper) like Falcons had until the Banksia handbrake was introduced in EA I think it was - which has the Holden style drum with 2 handbrake shoes inside the rear rotor, and no connection to the caliper.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Tool for removing the freewheel gear from the rear wheel hub of a bike.

  
Hmmmm so that's what they look like.
Probably easier than using a hammer and screwdriver......

----------


## ringtail

> Even though it's for a bike, it looks similar to rear disc-brake handbrake resetting tools (where the handbrake pulls on a lever which, via a thread, works on the piston in the caliper) like Falcons had until the Banksia handbrake was introduced in EA I think it was - which has the Holden style drum with 2 handbrake shoes inside the rear rotor, and no connection to the caliper.

  
Frikken handbrake calipers. Mechanic's best friend. NOT !

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Hmmmm so that's what they look like.
> Probably easier than using a hammer and screwdriver......

  I've something of a collection of them...they don't all look quite like that!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmmm so......new pic?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

OK. Easy one this time...

----------


## woodbe

lol. 
Upside down wooden toy train. Quite likely Thomas the Tank Engine.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> lol. 
> Upside down wooden toy train. Quite likely Thomas the Tank Engine.

  Take it away!!!

----------


## woodbe

Here you go:   
Those white things are 25cm long and about 4.5cm wide. 
Sorry for the grainy pic, it's dark in there, 6400 ISO

----------


## Ozcar

It's heading towards 24 hours and nobody has even taken a wild guess.  
I think we are going to need more of a clue than "it's dark in there".

----------


## woodbe

Runs on 240v, 24/7 but only pulls a few watts (I think it is 40-50w) Installed in a spare bedroom cupboard. 
Will take a photo of what's behind the white things in daylight.

----------


## ringtail

Vermin controller

----------


## woodbe

Not a vermin controller.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gun safe

----------


## woodbe

Not a gun safe. I don't have any guns except for a caulking gun  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

House alarm?

----------


## woodbe

Not a House alarm. The dimensions are 720 x 800 x 540 (W x H x D) I don't think I've ever seen a House alarm that big! 
Here's one of those gadgets on the front removed:  
And the view inside:  
View at the top of the unit:

----------


## Ozcar

Extractor fan? Not that I can see where air could get through there.

----------


## ringtail

air filtration

----------


## phild01

de-humidifier

----------


## woodbe

Ok, we're getting into the ballpark. 
The unit does extract air, but it's not an extractor fan. It also actually has two fans inside.  
And yes, it has filters but that is not it's primary purpose.

----------


## woodbe

dehumidification is an option. not installed on this one but it can be added.

----------


## phild01

heat exchanger

----------


## woodbe

I'll give it to you Phil. It's actually called an HRV. Heat Recovery Ventilator. 
Basically, it brings fresh air into the house, transfers as much of the heat (or cool) from the outgoing air to the incoming air and distributes it around the house. If the outside temperature drops, it can bypass the heat recovery system on hot days.

----------


## phild01



----------


## ringtail

Toilet seat. Better photo would be good.

----------


## phild01

> Toilet seat. Better photo would be good.

  I see how you got that, but no.
...thought you could be one to get it, though! 
Sorry about the quality but my 'phone isn't up to the task for close-ups!

----------


## ringtail

Why me ! ? Sooo much pressure  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> Why me ! ? Sooo much pressure

  Few others as well :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

That's ok then. As long as the burden is shared  :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Radio ?

----------


## phild01

> Radio ?

  No, but has battery power.

----------


## r3nov8or

Your other talking clock

----------


## phild01

> Your other talking clock

  Nah, but hey, talking clocks are great, slam the button to know the time without opening your eyes when you wake!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Nah, but hey, talking clocks are great, slam the button to know the time without opening your eyes when you wake!

  We used to have a talking 'count down' clock which was great to get the kids to 'plan' their shower times, but it broke, and I've never found another. Was from Jaycar...  :Frown:

----------


## phild01



----------


## Uncle Bob

Welding helmet

----------


## phild01

got it, over to you UB.

----------


## Uncle Bob



----------


## Uncle Bob

Nobody even wants to guess? Do you need a clue?

----------


## phild01

Looks like something PG would know, but he's gone bush!
Anything to do with threading?

----------


## Marc

It's a support or leg and that is the way to adjust the height. It seems the photo is on it's side?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nope.
It's for applying pressure to something.

----------


## goldie1

Some thing used in panel beating to straighten things or a lathe

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nope.
Last clue.
It's used in printing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Printing......?
....what kind of printing......   :Shifty:  
tensioner for fabric when screen printing?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Printing......?
> ....what kind of printing......   
> tensioner for fabric when screen printing?

  Sublimation
Nope  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sssssssssublimation heyyyyyy  
*googles*  
so....it's part of a machine that possibly looks something like this

----------


## Uncle Bob

Getting warmer PG  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

I was going to say a web tension adjuster, but that 'clue' just threw it away.....

----------


## Uncle Bob

Ok here's the full machine.
First person to say, correctly, what it is goes next.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Toilet paper printer?

----------


## woodbe

Badge maker.

----------


## OBBob

Mug printer?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mug printer?

  
Now now there's no need for that.
I'm sure Uncle Bob knows what he's doing   :Unsure:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Toilet paper printer?

  Hahaha but no  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Badge maker.

  Nope

----------


## woodbe

Not a printer, but I reckon you're on the right track. Try Mug Press. Can see the handle now!

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Mug printer?

  Not quite. But it's part of the process.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Not a printer, but I reckon you're on the right track. Try Mug Press. Can see the handle now!

  Bingpot! We have a winner!

----------


## OBBob

Dammit... and I was trying to keep it off this game.

----------


## woodbe

Google threw it up when I was searching for a badge press:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So it's a mug press for getting wrinkles out of mugs?

----------


## Uncle Bob

In case anyone interested, this machine heats up the mugs and applies a specially printed sheet with pressure so the ink dye sublimates into the mug.
Edit: that should answer your question PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the ink dye sublimates into the mug.

  well that's a sequence of words I have never seen before.....     
Right up there with _ it puts the lotion in the basket_   :Whip:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Edit: that should answer your question PG

  
Well I didn't actually think it was a device for wrinkle free mugs haha.
just being a tool as usual   :Rofl5:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Well I didn't actually think it was a device for wrinkle free mugs haha.
> just being a tool as usual

  Yeah, I figured as much lol

----------


## woodbe

Ok, this one should be easy for you tech heads  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pocket version Hal 1000

----------


## woodbe

Nope. HAL 1000 is completely out of date  :Biggrin:  
When switched on, it does have a red light though!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some sort of measuring device.....with a red laser

----------


## OBBob

Hal 9000

----------


## woodbe

Not a measuring device, nor HAL 9000 lol

----------


## phild01

motion sensor camera

----------


## PlatypusGardens

As ringtail isn't here, I'll post for him      

> genitals?

    :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> As ringtail isn't here, I'll post for him

  From Kryten?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> From Kryten?

  Well it wouldn't be Rimmer's

----------


## Uncle Bob

Media player?

----------


## ringtail

You guys

----------


## woodbe

Not a motion sensor camera, media player or 'you guys'  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Door entry alarm sensor thingy whatzit?

----------


## goldie1

Some sort of recording device

----------


## woodbe

Not a door entry alarm sensor thingy whatzit? or a recording device. 
Did you notice there is also a _blue_ light in the last photo? That should give a hint. (no, it is nothing to do with the cops, PG)

----------


## Jon

External harddrive

----------


## woodbe

Not external hard drive.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

WiFi booster?

----------


## woodbe

Not WiFi booster. You do know that you can't see WiFi ?  :Biggrin:  
That red light is not the power on indicator. It is doing something else.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Bullsh-t warning device?

----------


## r3nov8or

The filename says Bug Zapper, so I'll go for that

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The filename says Bug Zapper, so I'll go for that

  
Could be a trap

----------


## woodbe

> Could be a trap

  IT IS A TRAP! lol. 
Not a bug zapper.

----------


## woodbe

Hints:  
1) The blue light is a connection indicator. What type of connection would that be, and what would it most likely be connected with?
2) The red light is not a power light indicator. It's pretty bright as you can see from the photo. Why would that be, what is it doing?
3) The HAL looking middle circle is one of the key parts of the device.

----------


## r3nov8or

> IT IS A TRAP! lol.

   Jeepers! You laughed out loud for that!

----------


## woodbe

> Jeepers! You laughed out loud for that!

  Yes, I did. Thats the second time someone has used the bogus filename I gave my photos. lol. 
The device measures 7cm high x 2cm wide and 3.7cm deep. 
It has an internal battery and is recharged via USB. 
The red light is rated as a Class 1 Laser.
Has a FCC id and CE certification.
The only thing I haven't shown is the usb socket and the on/off switch.

----------


## davegol

barcode reader

----------


## woodbe

Not a barcode reader, davegol. Nice try! 
But, it IS an input device.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yes, I did. Thats the second time someone has used the bogus filename I gave my photos. lol.

  Oh.
My.
God!

----------


## r3nov8or

Retina scanner

----------


## woodbe

Not a retina scanner. I don't think they use a class 1 laser device for retina scanning. 
No, I am not your God! haha.  :Biggrin:

----------


## David.Elliott

*Celluon Epic - Laser Projection Virtual Keyboard with Multi-touch Mouse*

----------


## OBBob

Oh yeah,  famously on CSI or similar.

----------


## David.Elliott

My Turn...

----------


## OBBob

Sensor light?

----------


## woodbe

> *Celluon Epic - Laser Projection Virtual Keyboard with Multi-touch Mouse*

   
Yes! 
Over to you, David.

----------


## David.Elliott

> Sensor light?

  
Nope!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Not a retina scanner. I don't think they use a class 1 laser device for retina scanning.

  So you didn't look it up either?

----------


## OBBob

Linear actuator?

----------


## woodbe

> So you didn't look it up either?

  
Nope, I'm not a retina scanner aficionado. Maybe they do have laser retina scanners, but in any case this gadget is not one of them.

----------


## commodorenut

> My Turn...

  The end of an automatic door closer?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> .

  WTF????!?!?! 
That is some hardcore sci-fi shiit right there!  :Shock:        :Unsure:      
And don't bother trying to explain how "simple" it is with _infrared this_ or _motion sensor that_ or _it's all 1 and 0 code binary based_ mumbo jumbo 
I'm still baffled by how TV and radio works.....  
sigh

----------


## phild01

> WTF????!?!?! 
> That is some hardcore sci-fi shiit right there!

  seemed a bit nutty to me too :Confused:

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Crazy. We don't need that sort of crap in our lives. That's crossed the line. Clayton's keyboard

----------


## woodbe

> WTF????!?!?! 
> That is some hardcore sci-fi shiit right there!

  It might be somewhat complex for you inside the little box, but from a user perspective it's a piece of cake. I just hooked the bluetooth up to my phone and I now have a usable keyboard for the phone. It also works on my Mac, but that already has a keyboard. Dunno what these things cost, it was a gift.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It might be somewhat complex for you inside the little box

  
They let me out of my box on the weekends

----------


## Marc

Interesting "key"board, problem is you can not feel the keys so you have to look at the projection to hit the right spot. Still very interesting. I would prefer a voice activated taping thingy that actually works. 
What on earth is that thing in the photo? the round part with the two holes seems to be something you turn using a key with two pins ... mm what for? Change batteries?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I reckon commodorenut got it...

----------


## OBBob

Those keyboards are not that expensive. They are a bit hit and miss which would make them very frustrating I'd think.

----------


## r3nov8or

I think it's a movement-sensitive light

----------


## OBBob

I think that's what I said but no.   :Frown:

----------


## r3nov8or

> I think that's what I said but no.

  Oh yeah I see that now. The '1' and '2' I have on a sensor light... hmmmm...

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've see that thing before, but can't remember WTH it was.

----------


## David.Elliott

> The end of an automatic door closer?

  
Correct!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Correct!

  What do the screws adjust on this David?

----------


## commodorenut

The screws open/close oil flow restrictors - which control the the speed of the opening & return.
Think of it as an adjustable oil-filled shock absorber, with a spring return on it. 
Now to find something to take a pic of....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Interesting "key"board, problem is you can not feel the keys so you have to look at the projection to hit the right spot

  
No different from an iPad/tablet/smartphone "keyboard."
I hated it at first but these days I'm practically touch-typing on it.    :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

Touch typing is to do with brain/muscle memory. Once you get your hands in the right position and get used to the keyboard size (slightly smaller than a standard apple kb) then no reason you cannot touch type on a piece of wood. It takes a short while to tune in to a different keyboard, this one is no different.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I can touch type with my forehead...!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I can touch type with my forehead...!

   
I thought I recognised you from somewhere!       :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

Where is Gooner anyway? View Profile: Gooner - Renovate Forums

----------


## PlatypusGardens

On the goon?

----------


## r3nov8or

Where's the next pic?!

----------


## commodorenut

OK, here goes:
(if the numbers happen to come up on google you'll be doing me a favour!)

----------


## OBBob

Motor brush?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*googles numbers*  
A hat?           
No...wait....a pipe!      
Hmmm 
 Then again....    
.....a girl leaning to one side.....?  
Yes...yes, that has to be it!    
Nnnnoooo, probably not   
google sucks    :Frown:

----------


## commodorenut

Not a motor brush Bob. 
And PG, no comments needed, nor hints....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

set of number stamps

----------


## OBBob

Magnet

----------


## ringtail

Some electronic jigger. Resistor,diode etc...

----------


## phild01

polariser

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Some electronic jigger. Resistor,diode etc...

   ....genitals......

----------


## ringtail

:Tongue:

----------


## woodbe

Some kind of semiconductor? SMD Diode?

----------


## commodorenut

Somewhat close, but not yet correct.....

----------


## Uncle Bob

A relay?

----------


## commodorenut

No moving parts. (not a solid state relay either).

----------


## Uncle Bob

An IC? (Integrated circuit?)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A thing that's part of a gadget which does something

----------


## woodbe

So we're dealing with an electronic component. 
Not SMD?

----------


## commodorenut

Clue # 1: It has no physical connections to it (same finish all over).  
Clue # 2: No battery inside it either.  
Clue # 3: It's quite small in size.

----------


## OBBob

balancing weight?

----------


## woodbe

Part of a switch

----------


## Uncle Bob

RFID tag?

----------


## woodbe

Magnet?

----------


## ringtail

security key fob

----------


## Ozcar

> security key fob

  Transponder. But maybe RFID or security key fob is close enough.  transponder clone Picture - More Detailed Picture about Toyota 4D67 Transponder Chip Picture in Key Case for Car from OVS | Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

----------


## ringtail

Woohoo. Righto. New Pic later on today.  
Edit, hang on,  UB got it first

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meh

----------


## commodorenut

> RFID tag?

  Yep, UB was first in with the right answer.  It's an RFID chip from a modern car key.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Someone feel free to post a pic

----------


## OBBob

OK...

----------


## r3nov8or

A semi-automatic piston  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

All I can make out is that it is an unlocked semi-automatic!

----------


## OBBob

Um yes... but it's part of a larger item. 
Edit:  ... and it's not a firearm Phil.   :Biggrin:

----------


## commodorenut

Not a gas-lift cartridge for an office chair?

----------


## OBBob

Nope, not part of a chair.

----------


## Uncle Bob

A stilt?

----------


## OBBob

No, sorry.

----------


## ringtail

Hydraulic bump stop

----------


## OBBob

No, sorry.

----------


## OBBob



----------


## woodbe

Google reckons its a Minipresso.  The Crafty Larder: Minipresso

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Google reckons its a Minipresso.  The Crafty Larder: Minipresso

  "the crafty larder"   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> Google reckons its a Minipresso.  The Crafty Larder: Minipresso

  Yes!

----------


## OBBob

Love it by the way ... if you need espresso whilst camping this is brilliant. US$60 delivered it's good.

----------


## phild01

Will that work with any capsule type?

----------


## OBBob

> Will that work with any capsule type?

  You can now get a grinds version or a capsule version. The capsule version uses the Caffitally version (not Nespresso) ... you get them at Officeworks, Coles, Safeway, Map Coffee is the same. Readily available.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:

----------


## phild01

> You can now get a grinds version or a capsule version. The capsule version uses the Caffitally version (not Nespresso) ... you get them at Officeworks, Coles, Safeway, Map Coffee is the same. Readily available.

   I have Caffitaly (has fllter built into capsule) so might get one for the van :Smilie:  
Edit: $90, nah too much.

----------


## OBBob

> I have Caffitaly (has fllter built into capsule) so might get one for the van

  Yep, that's the one. You just need to find hot water or take a thermos.  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

Next!

----------


## OBBob

The rear of one of those convex driveway mirror thingies.

----------


## woodbe

That's the one! Its brand is 'KeyLight' 
Back to you, OBBob.

----------


## OBBob

Oh... um...

----------


## vunstar

What's the photo of?

----------


## phild01

bread rolls?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> bread rolls?

   They look too small and flat for that.....   
Raw/uncooked prawn crackers?

----------


## phild01

> They look too small and flat for that.....

  Rhubarb, the little frozen ones you get wrapped in plastic, that need heating up.

----------


## OBBob

Nope, sorry. And Vunstar, you may need to start at the beginning of the thread to understand. Anyway, welcome.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some sort of "controlled substance"  :Fisch:

----------


## ringtail

> Love it by the way ... if you need espresso whilst camping this is brilliant. US$60 delivered it's good.

  Urrrrgh ! Pods ! Bin it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> you get them at Officeworks, Coles, Safeway.

  
Mmmmmmmm, ok.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> Urrrrgh ! Pods ! Bin it.

  I have the grinds version too.   :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

> Some sort of "controlled substance"

  Not sure what that is... but no.

----------


## ringtail

> I have the grinds version too.

  Is that meant to make it right ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

OK,  it is food.

----------


## phild01

party pies

----------


## OBBob

No,  sorry.

----------


## ringtail

Those little square crunchy biscuits one spreads their pate on ?

----------


## OBBob

No,  not biscuits.

----------


## OBBob

Can be cooked.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> one spreads their pate

  ....is that before or after it puts the lotion in the basket...?

----------


## OBBob

> ....is that before or after it puts the lotion in the basket...?

  Nope,  not that either.  :confused:  :confused:

----------


## OBBob

Is it too hard? You probably wouldn't eat it raw... and in this firm they are being stored.

----------


## r3nov8or

Soft taco wraps

----------


## OBBob

No, sorry. It is a tough one.

----------


## ringtail

> ....is that before or after it puts the lotion in the basket...?

  Just after it gets the hose again. Yes it does precious, it gets the hose

----------


## woodbe

Need another photo. 
Is it fruit based?

----------


## OBBob

OK... but I think it'll give it away.

----------


## phild01

Frozen eggs

----------


## r3nov8or

Pre-shelled raw eggs 
De-shelled? 
Shelled? 
Whatever  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha... Correct - square eggs, nice and quick off the mark Phil!  
Not much good for frying... but when you are getting seven a day (Summer) it's a good way to keep them for baking etc.

----------


## phild01

Damn, my 'phone's camera's no good at this, gotta find something.

----------


## OBBob

> Damn, my 'phone's camera's no good at this, gotta find something.

  That bitter sweet feeling like "awesome I won!   :Biggrin:  damn now I have to find a picture   :Frown:  "

----------


## r3nov8or

> That bitter sweet feeling like "awesome I won!   damn now I have to find a picture   "

  ...and "I was going to do the frozen eggs next!"

----------


## phild01

> That bitter sweet feeling like "awesome I won!   damn now I have to find a picture   "

  Yep, just can't help ourselves, here goes and I know about the camera work...makes it more of a challenge!

----------


## OBBob

Glow in the dark toilet seat attached to an outside shiplap clad wall.  :eek:

----------


## phild01

Why do my photos end up looking like toilet seats  :Grumble:  :Toiletjump:  
no.

----------


## r3nov8or

A towel/robe hook

----------


## phild01

> A towel/robe hook

   No

----------


## phild01

> 

  .

----------


## r3nov8or

That helps  :Frown:

----------


## goldie1

The top of a blender

----------


## ringtail

Can opener

----------


## phild01

no
no

----------


## Marc

Phil, switch off the flash when you take a photo, if it's an iphone there is a little icon to do so. What on earth is that  ... flying saucer ... no. Is it for the kitchen?

----------


## woodbe

I think it's a UFO landing on your deck. 
How about a photo in daylight?

----------


## OBBob

is it 'art'? might have to call the weather complaints hotline for an interpretation.

----------


## phild01

kitchen
daylight pic

----------


## woodbe

Handheld mixer?

----------


## phild01

Not a mixer of any type.

----------


## Uncle Bob

A handle?

----------


## phild01

> A handle?

  Perhaps in the sense it is operated by hand.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hand wash?

----------


## phild01

not hand wash but maybe it could be adapted as such.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So it squirts something....?

----------


## ringtail

Dishwashing liquid squirty bottle

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Genitals

----------


## phild01

> Dishwashing liquid squirty bottle

   Noo

----------


## Marc

It's one of those things used to wash the dishes or some other surface according to size ... that has a sponge of some description on the underside.

----------


## phild01

No, but it does have to do with a liquid of sorts.

----------


## ringtail

> Genitals

  Well, it does distribute liquid and is hand operated apparently  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well, it does distribute liquid and is hand operated apparently

  
Eggsacktly

----------


## phild01



----------


## OBBob

Looking down on a fly spray can?

----------


## phild01

No, thought the 2nd photo might give it away.
Got it at Woolworths.

----------


## OBBob

I thought that was the same photo!

----------


## phild01

...and the 2 clown responses,  it's got a bladder.

----------


## Whitey66

It's an olive oil sprayer that you can refill.

----------


## phild01

That's it!

----------


## Uncle Bob

> It's an olive oil sprayer that you can refill.

    Well done   :Clap:

----------


## ringtail

I bet Phil has motorised salt and pepper grinders.  :Tongue:

----------


## Whitey66

> Well done

  Thanks!!
Someone else can have a go as i'm fairly busy for the next couple of days.

----------


## phild01

Maybe UB was closest with the handwash idea, if no other takers.

----------


## r3nov8or

I got one!

----------


## OBBob

The template you practice your fingernail painting designs on?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*runs away laughing hysterically*   :Runaway:   
Ringtail!
Ringtail, come look at this!   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

Stapler? Although it still really looks like a plastic finger.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm there appears to be a hole at the tip 
An inhaler of some sort?

----------


## phild01

One of those automatic air freheners

----------


## ringtail

> *runs away laughing hysterically*    
> Ringtail!
> Ringtail, come look at this!

  bwahahaha, it's like they want the crudeness to continue  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Hmm there appears to be a hole at the tip

  
Said the actress to the bishop

----------


## r3nov8or

None of the above.  :Smilie:  
The back of the item is shown

----------


## r3nov8or

> Stapler? Although it still really looks like a plastic finger.

  It's about the size of a finger

----------


## PlatypusGardens

USB stick drive thingo

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's about the size of a finger

  
...said the [....] to the [....]    :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

> USB stick drive thingo

  Nope.  
"Turn over" he said. 
"OK."

----------


## OBBob

Peanut allergy injection thingy.

----------


## ringtail

Dongle

----------


## r3nov8or

Not an epipen nor dongle 
The white cap gives access to a small battery. The blue button turns it on.

----------


## OBBob

Retro laser pointer

----------


## Whitey66

Digital Thermometer?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Digital Thermometer?

  Whitey does it again!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Eeeew

----------


## ringtail

Bad memories PG ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

50/50

----------


## r3nov8or

> 50/50

  Temperature or blood pressure, that ain't good   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Alcohol/blood

----------


## r3nov8or

> Alcohol/blood

   :Eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

New pic anyone?   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pig trotters......?    
.....pink....pig trotters   :Unsure:   
And people act like I'm the weird one.    :Wtf:

----------


## ringtail

Genitals

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Clive Palmer

----------


## ringtail

Same same  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Bahaha... yep 80c each.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

80c.....that will be Clive Palmer's net worth soon it seems...    :Biggrin:   
Ok here's one

----------


## OBBob

Spring

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Rusty spring

----------


## OBBob

> Rusty spring

  Great minds think alike Ringtail ... at this rate we'll solve it by the end of the year.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm new page? 
it is here anyway so will post pic again

----------


## OBBob

Spring!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

> Great minds think alike Ringtail ... at this rate we'll solve it by the end of the year.

   :Biggrin: . So, rusty spring or bigger picture needed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Faaaaark me, ya's ain't even trying  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):       
Blah

----------


## Marc

Crappy earth welding clamp

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Jesus ! That's got oysters growing on PG. how old is that thing ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Jesus ! That's got oysters growing on PG. how old is that thing ?

  
Haha no idea. 
Funny thing about it was, I was reading online how that type of earth clamp is supposed to be really good.
Then the next day I found that one at the scrapyard. 
Not tried it yet tho.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

One hell of a clothes peg if all else fails  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> One hell of a clothes peg if all else fails

  
For Clive Palmers jocks?
Eeeew

----------


## Marc

My vintage bullet welder had a clamp like that when I bought it. 
I suppose it's my turn now right? Give me a tick or two. 
PS
As far as that clamp being "good" it clearly is way stronger than the modern stamped metal one, however the function of the clamp is not resisting being run over by a forklift but to make a good earth and that can only be achieved by a piece of copper in the jaw, wired by a thick cable to the earth cable.

----------


## Marc

You could make a stand with the clamp welded to it and a marionette hanging from the clamp like a giant peg. Titled, Hung out to dry.

----------


## ringtail

Put some feathers on it and sell it as a industrial nipple clamp. Must be some hardcore nipple clampers up there somewhere PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

The orange paint residue and the holes on the edge are a bit of a clue.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The orange paint residue and the holes on the edge are a bit of a clue.

  
The nozzle of some sort of flame throwing device.
Used to remove paint. 
most likely bought at Cash Converters

----------


## Marc

No and no.

----------


## OBBob

Part of a 70s light fitting cunningly disguised with black paint?

----------


## David.Elliott

Pressure valve for an industrial sized mudcrab cooking pressure cooker? That goes on the permanent external firepit that's located over the OFF'ed section of backyard grass?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> industrial sized mudcrab cooking pressure cooker 
> the permanent external firepit that's located over the OFF'ed section of backyard grass

    :Unsure:  
That's in my yard, not Marc's   :Rofl5:

----------


## Whitey66

Is it a screw-on grease cap? 
Hey, I just realised I got the other one right too (digital thermometer).
Can I go next or do I have to wait to get another one right?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hey, I just realised I got the other one right too (digital thermometer).
> Can I go next or do I have to wait to get another one right?

  
We'll have to discuss that.....   :Gossip:

----------


## Marc

Not light fitting, not pressure valve not grease cap although ... it is screw onto something ... the little holes on the lower edge are there to turn it with a pin wrench.

----------


## Whitey66

Hydraulic ram cap?

----------


## ringtail

Ne a tiny ram,or Marcs hands are huge  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

No hydraulic ram although it has to do with oil ...  :Smilie: 
And the orange paint is ... agricultural.
And it is ... 50ties vintage

----------


## Whitey66

Steering damper off a tractor?
Or maybe even power steering hydraulic cylinder (probably not this as it is basically a hydraulic ram.)
Edit:
Ford Tractor???

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Wheel bearing cap off a Chamberlain tractor...?

----------


## Marc

Ok, it's not hydraulic of any description yet it is a cap yet not bearing or wheel cup, it's not from a tractor although some call this tractors, they are too ... how to say ... junior? ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Whitey66

Centrifugal oil filter cap off a ride on mower, or "lawn tractor"?

----------


## ringtail

Kubota something. Maybe something off a cutting deck ?

----------


## goldie1

Something from a rotary hoe

----------


## Nifty Nev

Tractor power take cover.

----------


## Marc

Not centrifugal oil filter, not Kubota something, not tractor power take cover but yes, it is off a rotary hoe.
Now any chance to tell what part? Or even the brand? You know it is vintage and that it is orange, I said it is a cover and it deals with oil even when it is not anything hydraulic, OK, a bit more, it's from the motor that is a single cylinder petrol and the motor has two of this .... uhuuuuu now that should do it!

----------


## OBBob

Howard? That's all I've got.   :Frown:

----------


## Marc

Yes, it is from a Howard Junior approximately 1954, but what part? It is a restorator headache since the part it screws onto is brass and this is steel with the logical failure of the other part.

----------


## Whitey66

Push rod or tappet covers.

----------


## Marc

Yes, yes yes, you got it!

----------


## Whitey66

Here's an easy one after Marc's brainbuster.

----------


## goldie1

The chuck end of a drill with some sort of a rotary scouring burr

----------


## Whitey66

> The chuck end of a drill with some sort of a rotary scouring burr

    Technically you're wrong, but close enough.
It's a Bosch Blue impacter with a custom rotary brush I modified to buff my fence screws.

----------


## goldie1

OK try this for size

----------


## OBBob

Pill box...  Monday to Friday?   :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

> to buff my fence screws.

  fence pic  :Confused:

----------


## Marc

It's an alien hatching machine

----------


## goldie1

> Pill box...  Monday to Friday?

  That was quick

----------


## OBBob

Oh gee... I thought I was making a joke.  
Here we go...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The genitals off a coffee machine

----------


## OBBob

Um... you'll have to be more specific I haven't been following the off topic that that closely.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

A container of sorts? Pepper or salt shaker?

----------


## Godzilla73

Coffee tamper.

----------


## OBBob

> Coffee tamper.

  Yep...

----------


## Godzilla73



----------


## OBBob

Paint brush?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pencil

----------


## Godzilla73

Wow PG 7mins... I suck...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow PG 7mins... I suck...

  Awww. 
Have another go. 
I haven't got time right now   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

> Pencil

  Chewed up pencil ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

> Chewed up pencil ...

  You can have a shot Marc...PG is busy and I'm trying to decipher span tables...

----------


## ringtail

Please tell me you don't have a pullman tamper OB ? If so, you rich bastard  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

> Please tell me you don't have a pullman tamper OB ? If so, you rich bastard

  Now I've been dragged into it! Sigh...  
Actually it was a gift... pretty damn nice hey? 
Not sure how much they're worth but it's very heavy, lovely wood and engraved.   :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Anywhere from $250 - $500. Greg sold the business a year or two ago so it may increase in value with time. One normally sends in a basket and he makes the tamper to suit the basket.

----------


## r3nov8or

Convince me of the value of a ~$350 tamper  :Rolleyes:

----------


## woodbe

> Convince me of the value of a ~$350 tamper

  Much better value compared with a Maserati. For starters, a Maser drops at least 20% when it drives out the dealer's lot.  
You could get a ute load of those tampers for that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Much better value compared with a Maserati. For starters, a Maser drops at least 20% when it drives out the dealer's lot.  
> You could get a ute load of those tampers for that.

  Well, yeah, I was talking about the value in terms of contributing to a better quality cup of coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Convince me of the value of a ~$350 tamper

  I don't think I can ... I guess with many things there is some artisan doing 'the best one' by hand somewhere ... and that's pretty much what this is. This was a surprise for me and as the coffee machine was in heavy use the basket couldn't be sent away so some very careful measurements were taken with a vernier caliper to get it right. When you look at it and feel it you can appreciate where the cost is ... but the value is sentimental for me (I certainly don't have the skill to need something like this).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now I've been dragged into it! Sigh...

  .....should know by now not to post anything coffee related haha

----------


## OBBob

> .....should know by now not to post anything coffee related haha

  
True ... excuse me, I have to run off an d try to hunt down something cheap in my house for next time I win!  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Convince me of the value of a ~$350 tamper

  Artistic value has no relation to practical value.
The bottom of a glass the right size would do the same job as that tamper. 
That does not mean I wouldn't like to have a beautiful tamper like that one. It's a really nice gift OB

----------


## ringtail

It's all about how well the tamper fits the basket. Precision machining as opposed to "that'll do" goes a long way to eliminating the dreaded chanelling that occurs with poor distribution and tamping technique. With experience one can get around an ill fitting tamper no problems ( ill fitting is 0.5 mm). By far the biggest mistake people make when tamping is applying way too much downward pressure and not keeping the tamper level. Flash tampers necessary ? Absolutely not. Nice to have ? Certainly. Having said that, one should spend around the $100 mark to get something decent that will last forever.

----------


## OBBob

You're up PG ... motorcycle piston tampers.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

The right size admission valve would do a good tamper. Push a kitchen draw knob on the top and you got an art nouveau tamper.

----------


## Marc

Or just go the whole hog and make a hydraulic tamper machine.  Hydraulic Espresso Tamper | Make: DIY Projects and Ideas for Makers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'll go then.... 
[EDIT] see post below

----------


## OBBob

How small is that image?? Looks like a rust covered guard or something ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dunno what happened there.....Tried to fix and edit the post and the forum froze...   
anyway, try this

----------


## OBBob

Fish tank? Crab habitat? Looking through a rain covered window onto autumn leaves? A photograph that you accidentally took whilst you were cooking a pot of muscles?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Slow down

----------


## Marc

Close up of a crab shell

----------


## OBBob

Sorry ... my mind is racing ... it's such a crap picture that the potential is almost endless.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Close up of a crab shell

   :Yes:

----------


## Marc

Sorry, missed the post that gave it to me before ... OK so here it goes, should be easy.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Home made dentist chair   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, considering the price of dentist chairs, about $50,000, I bet many would love to be able to make one homemade ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm is it furniture at all? 
All I see is an armrest when I look at it

----------


## Marc

Furniture? Mm sorry can't say ... 
I suppose it depends on the definition of furniture  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

Rocking horse?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Furniture? Mm sorry can't say ... 
> I suppose it depends on the definition of furniture

  
......I'm part of the furniture on this forum.   :Rofl5:

----------


## phild01

bellows handle.

----------


## ringtail

Squatters chair ? Odd one granted but.....

----------


## Marc

> Rocking horse?

  Yes, yes yes ...

----------


## Marc

> ......I'm part of the furniture on this forum.

  I used to have a desk next to a meeting room and all the big honchos would come and have a kumbaya in the room once a week. They did not answer their mobile phone in the room but would storm out of the room and get on their horn full blast right in front of my desk.
Each time I would look them square in the eye and say, hey! what do you think I am part of the furniture here? You should see their faces they would leave with great alacrity without turning around, hu hu, had a lot of fun.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's funny  :Smilie:   
Hmm, Godzilla?
Pic?

----------


## Marc

What do you mean Godzilla? It's my granddaughter's rocking horse !
I didn't make it  :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

lol. Godzilla73 was the winner. 
Too much coffee today, Marc?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> what do you mean godzilla? It's my granddaughter's rocking horse !
> I didn't make it

   

> lol. Godzilla73 was the winner. 
> Too much coffee today, marc?

     :Rofl5:  
omg

----------


## Marc

Well I admit that the rocking horse is not a picture of health but not as bad as Godzilla hu hu.
Ok Ok next picture !

----------


## Godzilla73

Geez, you go to work and the thread goes off.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Oh for Huey's sake...cappuccino foam or crema (take your pick really)

----------


## Godzilla73

It was late and the pressure was on to deliver...Anyhow, have fun satisfying the masses SDB...😉

----------


## Marc

Hu is Huey?  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly



----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Hu is Huey?

  Gaia's home handyman...

----------


## OBBob

Some alternative form of MouseTrap game ... or a really complicated toilet cistern.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

One of those jiggers you drop a big shiny ball, like a pinball....ball in and watch it make its way to the bottom

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> One of those jiggers you drop a big shiny ball, like a pinball....ball in and watch it make its way to the bottom

  There's a ball involved. And it is not self motivated.

----------


## woodbe

A clock.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> There's a ball involved. And it is not self motivated.

  some weird version of the labyrinth game?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

A very specific variation on it...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A very specific variation on it...

  
What....you want the brand name....?    
.....the NASA 0 gravity version?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> What....you want the brand name....?    
> .....the NASA 0 gravity version?

  Wouldn't hurt! It isn't a flat tray thingy after all! 
As for zero gravity... I'm good... but not out of this world.

----------


## Whitey66

That's a Perplexus Spherical Maze. 
Edit:
Still no good? "Perplexus Epic" then.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That's a Perplexus Spherical Maze. 
> Edit:
> Still no good? "Perplexus Epic" then.

  Take it away, Whitey. Both this thread...and the extremely frustrating Perplexus...I can't even manage the basic one. The Epic is simply a criminal act...

----------


## Whitey66

Looks can be deceiving.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That is so not a Golf ball...and my memory knows what it is. But there's a dodgy connection between it and my brain at the moment.

----------


## r3nov8or

Clothes dryer 'ball'

----------


## Whitey66

> Clothes dryer 'ball'

  No, sorry.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I once had a small bottle of rum encased in a white shell much like that one.....

----------


## Whitey66

> I once had a small bottle of rum encased in a white shell much like that one.....

  It's not a rum shell, but it can have something to do with alcohol.

----------


## Ozcar

Bottle opener.

----------


## Whitey66

> Bottle opener.

  Yep, that's it.
It's a Bottlepops as shown here Bottlepops - the worlds coolest bottle opener. Beer Opener, Gift ideas for men, sports trophies

----------


## Ozcar

Well, I'm glad everybody else did the hard work before I came along... 
 I got this at Vinnies just a few weeks ago. It is part of a "kit" of related gadgets, and must have been made quite a long time ago. I have some other tools made by the Japanese company that made it. The company still exists, but when I look on their web site now, they don't appear to make this thing any more.    
Sure, it is "some kind of clip", but it has a specific purpose.

----------


## phild01

Heatsink for component soldering.

----------


## Ozcar

Yep, you got it. Made by "Engineer" company.

----------


## phild01

Oh why did I do that, if someone has something ready go for it....I need to look around :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Ok

----------


## r3nov8or

Bit blurry so here's another angle

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeah....  :Unsure:  that's heaps better.....  :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Phone holder?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Phone holder?

  Nope

----------


## OBBob

I give up.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yeah....  that's heaps better.....

  Thought so, no problem  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

The pics are the item in its closed/compact position.

----------


## r3nov8or

It's of similar size to my last effort here

----------


## r3nov8or

Clue: Nail

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nail clippers......?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Nail clippers......?

  That's it

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm, ok then. 
maybe easy, maybe not

----------


## r3nov8or

'maybe not' confirmed  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 'maybe not' confirmed

----------

